# New Beetle heavy hitters



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

I have seen this topic in the golf and r32 forum
lately so why not have one in the new beetle forum?
Post up your favorite rides other than yours. Or if you
have been inspired, whos ride(s) have influenced
you in making your new beetle the way it is now


----------



## 1.8T_Moe (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: New Beetle heavy hitters (J Eagan)*

I'd say the one that comes to my mind as a NB heavy hitter is Fast&Furious. He's changed it up a ton and it's always in event coverage pics.








These two guys inspired me to go staggered:
w00sh!








GT2437








All my other stuff is pretty much common really. Except my 20th AE GTI Recaros and Steering wheel.


----------



## turboS_Trey (Jun 18, 2006)

all i can say is that this beetle is what i base everything of of i think he did an outstanding job


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: New Beetle heavy hitters (J Eagan)*

*Scottie B’s awesome bug from Ohio. * 
The picture is from Midwest Treffen 2002 where he took the Best of Show award. The car is now two-toned with black on the top half.
KEY FEATURES: full Sparco interior // ProjektZwo wide-body MOLDED into fenders // ProjektZwo mirrors CHROMED // 
hard to find Zender rear carbon fiber wing // RH Porsche rims with chromed centers and BLACK CHROMED lip // 
shaved ABD Cup bumper also molded to the PZwo wide body flares // (can’t see it in this pic, but…) CHROMED Ohio 
license plate: “SIX SPD” // and of course, many performance mods including 6-speed Turbo-S tranny retro-fit (his car
is not a Turbo-S!) // OH YEAH!







His bud vase has a "Bud Light" bottle cap on the top & Bud Light label around it! heh!
















................................................................................
*Frank Perricone’s awesome bug from So Cal.*
These pics are from his website: http://bhrific.com.frankscars.com/welcome/welcome.htm
KEY FEATURES: Custom paint // custom EVERYTHING! Too much to list! Heh! // suede interior // motorized amp rack // 
PHAT rims! //custom gauges // just check out his website! WAY too much to list!! 









































................................................................................
*Oxford Edition’s awesome bug from across the pond in the U.K.*
These pics are from their forums. Their main website is: http://www.oxfordedition.co.uk
KEY FEATURES: Custom paint // HAND-FABRICATED METAL BODYWORK! // Shaved everywhere // blended everywhere // 
custom interior // TechArt Formula GT Porsche wheels // The car build up was completed in MAY 2006 and ended up on the 
cover of PERFORMANCE VW in JULY 2006!!!








































................................................................................
*Mad Mike Halley’s awesome “StudBug” SCCA Pro-Rallye bug*
Yes, this was the same car used in the early Volkswagen New Beetle TV commercials!









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







*I know there are PLENTY of other “heavy hitters” out there, but these are just a few that immediately came to mind for me.*


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

Every new beetle above is beautiful. This is an excellent thread, lets keep it going everyone http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2002turboS (May 20, 2002)

*Re: (J Eagan)*

I must concur about StudBug. I was beyond the moon, when StudBug actually came to my house!














He has been my favorite New Beetle for years, and I will never forget meeting him! Mike is among the nicest men out there. Thank you Mad Mike!


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: New Beetle heavy hitters (J Eagan)*

OH YEAH! How could I forget to post up some of these "heavy hitters" out there....
*HPA modified New Beetles*
(VR6 swapped in with TWIN TURBOS and ALL WHEEL DRIVE via VW 4-Motion drivetrain swap!!)








custom Momo F1 style racing steering wheel








power to the rear wheels!








BY THE WAY! There _ARE_ at least 2 people who own HPA beetles on Vortex! I just haven't seen them post here in a long time.


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

hpa owns. such sick new beetles http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: (J Eagan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J Eagan* »_hpa owns. such sick new beetles http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif AGREED!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








More "Heavy Hitters"..... 
Ron Lummus' Pro-Drag New Beetle (powered by an air-cooled VW engine)
























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
OMG I can't imagine what it would feel like to be behind the wheel of that monster!? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

do you know what turbo that is?
haha, true open downpipe


----------



## .nothathced. (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: New Beetle heavy hitters (JimmyD)*

Scottie B’s awesome bug from Ohio. 
KEY FEATURES: full Sparco interior // ProjektZwo wide-body MOLDED into fenders // ProjektZwo mirrors CHROMED // 
hard to find Zender rear carbon fiber wing // RH Porsche rims with chromed centers and BLACK CHROMED lip // 
shaved ABD Cup bumper also molded to the PZwo wide body flares // (can’t see it in this pic, but…) CHROMED Ohio 
license plate: “SIX SPD” // and of course, many performance mods including 6-speed Turbo-S tranny retro-fit (his car
is not a Turbo-S!) // OH YEAH! His bud vase has a "Bud Light" bottle cap on the top & Bud Light label around it! heh! 







The one reason I bought a NB rode home with Scott from Maryland the day he got it

_Modified by DugsBug at 7:15 PM 8-27-2006_


_Modified by DugsBug at 8:59 PM 8-27-2006_


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

that widebody is looking superb. Front is super low too


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)




----------



## the_toad (Sep 15, 2005)

I have seen
























And all three of them are beautiful in thier own ways. 
There are some great bugs out there and i wish i could see them all. And beleive me, i'm trying.


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

Great job everyone, lets keep them coming http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## APXADCT (Apr 12, 2003)

Frank P. does not even drive his Beetle. To me that equals weak. And for the rest, if all of it is show and no go they should not even be here. If it does go I hope they track them, because if not-WEAK!!


----------



## 1.8T_Moe (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (APXADCT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *APXADCT* »_if all of it is show and no go they should not even be here. 

I think J Eagan is referring to threads like this:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2104727

About 95% of them are all show and little/no go, they're just cars that everyone knows or is familiar with or have mods that make them stand out big time. It' more popular in the MKIV forums though there's not enough traffic in the NB forum for people to get it.
But yeah no driving the car = not cool


----------



## -KIX- (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: (J Eagan)*

VEry cool rides I love Lamms Turbo S and Brific Cabrio http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: (1.8T_Moe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8T_Moe* »_I think J Eagan is referring to threads like this:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2104727
But yeah no driving the car = not cool









amen


----------



## DarknDub (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: (J Eagan)*









anyone knows the name of this bodykit? and, is the rear spoiler the caractere?







thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (DarknDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarknDub* »_
anyone knows the name of this bodykit? and, is the rear spoiler the caractere?







thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Caractere rear spoiler and Xenon bodykit


----------



## Keith0004 (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: (DarknDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarknDub* »_










this ish makes me want a beetle


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (dubbin n VA)*

I love germany http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (VW PAUL)*


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

i remember this new beetle, beautiful


----------



## CinergySwedge (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: New Beetle heavy hitters (J Eagan)*

Inspiration.....AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: (13minutes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *13minutes* »_









Eh...


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: (ginanana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginanana* »_
Eh...
















That's one of the beastliest NBs on this thread!!! It was built for speed... not style. There's a monster V8 in that pro drag bug!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (JimmyD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JimmyD* »_







It was built for speed... not style.

Yeah, but I think the two should go hand in hand. Personally, I'm kindda with ginanana on this one.
"Hollywood"


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_
Yeah, but I think the two should go hand in hand. Personally, I'm kindda with ginanana on this one.
"Hollywood"


















I gotcha. I suppose if this thread is to focus on streetable heavy hitters... that makes total sense. I just wasn't sure if 
ginanana realized that the car was a drag car or not... if I thought it was a regular street car that looked like that, I'd think
it looked like poo as well.







...but then to look inside and see the mechanical insanity!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I guess with the pro drag cars, style is only going to show up in the form of sponsor stickers like on the Ron Lummus drag bug above! heh.


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

I figured it was a quickie, I just didn't dig the style. Props for speed though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_
Yeah, but I think the two should go hand in hand. Personally, I'm kindda with ginanana on this one.

Agreed. or all speed for a sleeper


----------



## surfsidedetail (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


----------



## -KIX- (Nov 25, 2004)

THOSE WHEELS!!! Yummy!
Love white Beetles!


----------



## kgblsc (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*

And Projektzwo Door Mirrors http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kgblsc (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mikes72sb* »_
Caractere rear spoiler and Xenon bodykit

And Projektzwo Door Mirrors http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: (kgblsc)*

those are money, i love them


----------



## -KIX- (Nov 25, 2004)




----------



## :Stever-Strike: (Oct 18, 2005)

sickest beetle http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*cough* jordon *cough*


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: Stever-Strike*

Broken image


----------



## Turblu99 (Jul 6, 2006)

Nice


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

my biggest influence has got to be Fast&Furious with this sick ride 
Fast&Furious


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

sorry, copied the wrong thing. this is what i was going for:


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

F&F was definitely inspiration. But as always, it had to come to an end at some point.


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

beauty


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: New Beetle heavy hitters (J Eagan)*

Not all of them will be to your liking but each of them look good in their own sense http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif enjoy....
















































































Just when I thought I was the 1st to have them I found this....








Dont mind the Mini's, they're hot to
























































S4 front








Wish I could find out who makes this front bumper








Mine: http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif











_Modified by VW PAUL at 10:31 AM 10-31-2006_


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

after looking through all of those pics... front emblems bother me even more.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

Well, I for one Definitely agree








"Hollywood"


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

Those are some hot new beetles


----------



## -KIX- (Nov 25, 2004)

super cool ride....


----------



## jonboy72 (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: (-KIX-)*

enough said! who needs tacky ott bodykits!
































less is definitely...more!
J


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

Thats super good looking. I like the shaving of the rear lights


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: (jonboy72)*

It took me forever to realize what was missing...the license plate! It looks so naked without one


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

everything looks good


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

the black widebody in this photo is awesome. Theres more photos somewhere


----------



## Color-rado (Nov 17, 2005)

isnt that just and RSI set of fenders and such?


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

Yes sir. Its a full rsi kit minus the wing. I think the trunks shaved too.


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (J Eagan)*

Yep, its a HIGHLY modded 1.8t http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Best looking New Beetle out there I personally think

















Check out this link for more pics:
http://www.cleaned.be/forum/in...61&hl=


----------



## 1.8T_Moe (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (jonboy72)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonboy72* »_











Anyone know what color this is?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

nimbus grey. Its an Audi color found on the TT.


----------



## 1.8T_Moe (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

Thanks. I thought it might be Nimbus but I wasn't sure. I'm thinking of painting my '59 that color.


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: (VW PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW PAUL* »_Yep, its a HIGHLY modded 1.8t http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Best looking New Beetle out there I personally think










x2


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

anybody kno where i can get the smoked front blinkers at shown in this pic. ive looked every where and all they sell are clear ones.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (eurobubble)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurobubble* »_anybody kno where i can get the smoked front blinkers at shown in this pic. ive looked every where and all they sell are clear ones. 

They sells 'smoked lens' paint and u do it yourself: http://search.ebay.com/taillig...fnuZ1
I just gave a set away for free to another member last week, sorry man!


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Some really sweet cars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Props to everyone








"Hollywood"


----------



## Morse (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re:*

I'm new to the Beetle.. Do you all have any idea what size wheels and tires are on the red Beetle a couple posts up? I'd like to give mine a new look.. Thanks... 


_Modified by Morse at 6:57 PM 11-4-2006_


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

they are axis seven mod wheels, and if i had to guess i would say 18's (width of 8?)


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

thanks. i already knew about the paint, but was kinda lazy and just wanted to buy some already smoked. it would go along very well with my joey modded headlights.


----------



## jd007 (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

^^^^i love that color


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

Those rc's look hot


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (J Eagan)*

so your a fan of AWE Tuning I see...


----------



## jd007 (Mar 17, 2005)

i'm sponsored by them. they gave me my stage IV clutch for free. ($1040) so yea, a sticker doesn't hurt.








jd


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (jd007)*

bastards... I worked for AWE for 3 years and I didn't get ****. well, i got discounts on everything so I guess that counts.


----------



## deloreandriven (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: New Beetle heavy hitters (VW PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW PAUL* »_Not all of them will be to your liking but each of them look good in their own sense http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif enjoy....
















































































Just when I thought I was the 1st to have them I found this....








Dont mind the Mini's, they're hot to
























































S4 front








Wish I could find out who makes this front bumper








Mine: http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








_Modified by VW PAUL at 10:31 AM 10-31-2006_


well my wife is getting sick of here bug and wants my passat. after looking @ these cars im ok with that now







. im glad to see my A8 wheels look good on a bug, this should make my transition easy.
Thanks for all the rock en pictures
found this photo choped one and figured to add it


----------



## HID DUbber (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: New Beetle heavy hitters (deloreandriven)*

this post is really startn to become something
sweet......keep it up


----------



## 1.8T_Moe (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: New Beetle heavy hitters (deloreandriven)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deloreandriven* »_

well my wife is getting sick of here bug and wants my passat. after looking @ these cars im ok with that now







. im glad to see my A8 wheels look good on a bug, this should make my transition easy.
Thanks for all the rock en pictures
found this photo choped one and figured to add it

















lol I hope that's pchopped. Otherwise dude is begging to get popped driving around in a vert with a beer.


----------



## deloreandriven (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: New Beetle heavy hitters (1.8T_Moe)*


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

bump for some more pics


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (eurobubble)*

I just typed "modified new beetle" into google and got this...


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

rims =








Car = i dont know


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (J Eagan)*

yeah, i didn't post the interior pics for fear that people would puke on their keyboards. BUt i can give credit for the work that went into it. definitely a skilled painter.


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

awesome paint for sure, and thanks for not posting that interior.


----------



## deloreandriven (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (J Eagan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J Eagan* »_awesome paint for sure, and thanks for not posting that interior.

X 2


----------



## jettajoe73 (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: (DarknDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarknDub* »_










this picture makes me want to buy a beetle.


----------



## Color-rado (Nov 17, 2005)

thins makes me realize that i need to get a widebody kit for my car....


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

that would be straight beautiful. Widebody new beetles are just.....cant describe


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (J Eagan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J Eagan* »_rims =








Car = i dont know
i agree with the rims. and the car is awesome, just not to all or our taste. u can tell he put alot of work into it and he gets mad props. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## six7vdub (Mar 28, 2000)

*Re: (eurobubble)*









I like this one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

i need those wheels. Now


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (J Eagan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J Eagan* »_i need those wheels. Now
wheels


----------



## deloreandriven (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (eurobubble)*

a couple more to keep it going.









































im not to shure what to think about the bug truck


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: New Beetle heavy hitters (J Eagan)*









who wants to go out to dinner in this thing?


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: New Beetle heavy hitters (J Eagan)*









i think this is pretty neat looking.


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (J Eagan)*

i like it. Not 100% on the squaredness of the front end, but I think it works well on the fenders.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: New Beetle heavy hitters (eurobubble)*

I had that Limo for my wedding.








Only one in the country


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: New Beetle heavy hitters (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_I had that Limo for my wedding.








Only one in the country
are u serious. and i love ur beetle by the way


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: New Beetle heavy hitters (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_I had that Limo for my wedding.










NO ****in way..


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

i hope it was atleast a 1.8t


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (J Eagan)*

I don't have digital pics but got the actual pictures i just never got to scan them but when i do I will post. The video/photography place still has them copyrighted and what not so I dont have them in my posession. It was a 2.0 beetle and its located in NJ (only one in the country when i was searching for a beetle limo in JUNE) It was listed as a 6 passanger but only me and my wife were in it. I also got a custom german plate that day with the date. it read "JUNE 4 06". i've been so busy almost forgot about it until i saw that pic of the limo. Sorry guys


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

Thats awesome haha, I havent seen that thing in forever...I rented it from Rt.22 Limo's back when I turned 18 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Not huge inside but it still got more looks at the club then the Navi and Escalade limos...even the Girls Gone Wild bus haha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Color-rado (Nov 17, 2005)

yeah.... the limo is sweet, looks like she'd be small inside though ( for width and height )
I'd like to know of some of the brands of these widebody fendered cars.


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (Color-rado)*

Most of them are always one-offs. And that orange one looks like ASS...it's like it borrowed the worse traits of the Bernt kit and squared it off.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (13minutes)*

Yeah i never understood the need for a widebody and then what kills me even more is they throw on wheels that are not any bigger then what people have with regular fenders.
it should be like 13" rears at least.


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

Yeah, ironic they worry about fender width but then skimp on wheel width.


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_Y
it should be like 13" rears at least.

I still want a wide ass like the Ein Design..if only to do that.







Guess I'll have to put up with poking 10's.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (13minutes)*

What kit is this and where do I find it?


----------



## Color-rado (Nov 17, 2005)

maybe ABD


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

abd cup edition.


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (J Eagan)*

With Cord sideskirts for flava.
You know you shoudl have just gotten better wheels and left that thing alone. But NO...


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: New Beetle heavy hitters (gilligan2)*

Dude.. No, it's not a heavy hitter at all.
What one thing about it makes you think it's a heavy hitter? The 16 inch wheels on stock suspension? The eyelids on the taillights? All the other random stick-ons?


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

I just realized that, eyelids on the tail lights...oh noes


----------



## gilligan2 (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: New Beetle heavy hitters (HollywoodsBug)*

Ya know what? 
I'm not feeling it either...I was feeling it earlier but I'm all done feeling it now.








I thought for sure somebody would say something about the .org sticker on it....









_Modified by gilligan2 at 7:57 AM 11-27-2006_


_Modified by gilligan2 at 2:57 PM 11-27-2006_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*New Beetle heavy hitters (gilligan2)*

Wutza '.org'?


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: New Beetle heavy hitters (gilligan2)*

Making a stubby antenna out of the stock one is all you have to attack me with? I don't use it anymore anyway, but considering I only did it in a pinch the day before a show when my real stubby hadn't arrived yet I don't see a problem with it.
You're lame dude. Go hit up pod-pod for some more killer stick-ons.
SMG


_Modified by SomeMacGuy at 5:44 PM 11-27-2006_


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: New Beetle heavy hitters (SomeMacGuy)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2949539 . sorry i know its my own!


----------



## gilligan2 (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: New Beetle heavy hitters (SomeMacGuy)*

Ohh you mean your brother pod pod? where has he been lately?


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: New Beetle heavy hitters (calilocal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *calilocal* »_http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2949539 . sorry i know its my own!


No more self nominating!









But I'll toss you in myself anyway...bastard..


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: New Beetle heavy hitters (gilligan2)*

He's not my brother, please come up with some solid insults.
SMG


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: New Beetle heavy hitters (13minutes)*

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

come on everyone, lets try and keep my thread clean. We dont need a page 4 lock lol


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (J Eagan)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: New Beetle heavy hitters (HollywoodsBug)*

post away brother! i just want to see other beetles i dont care if its yours or not


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (13minutes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *13minutes* »_With Cord sideskirts for flava.
You know you shoudl have just gotten better wheels and left that thing alone. But NO...


Sadly thats what im NOW doing haha







Im putting her back to sweet N simple http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettaIIIspeed (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: (DarknDub)*


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (jettaIIIspeed)*

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (VW PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW PAUL* »_

Sadly thats what im NOW doing haha







Im putting her back to sweet N simple http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Good luck finding that hood..


----------



## Color-rado (Nov 17, 2005)

almost lasted 4 pages stupid jet bug......


----------



## :Stever-Strike: (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: (jettaIIIspeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaIIIspeed* »_










i thought this car is banned from vortex


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (jettaIIIspeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaIIIspeed* »_








gun to the head


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: (jettaIIIspeed)*

I was waiting for someone to post that


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (ginanana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginanana* »_I was waiting for someone to post that








i was too. i was going to just to be funny but deciede i might get assasinated


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: New Beetle heavy hitters (J Eagan)*

i love this car hpa made. 3.2l twin turbo







. so insanly awesome. u can buy it on ebay for like $50,000







. it has a reserve, so the price not meeting the reserve is at $45,000. ohh i wish i had 50K to jus go out and buy this car


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: New Beetle heavy hitters (eurobubble)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: New Beetle heavy hitters (calilocal)*

Lets get this post back on track...early X-mas present from me to you guys http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## jericizzo (Jan 22, 2006)

*Re: New Beetle heavy hitters (VW PAUL)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
frickin nice pics


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: New Beetle heavy hitters (eurobubble)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurobubble* »_i love this car hpa made. 3.2l twin turbo







. so insanly awesome. u can buy it on ebay for like $50,000







. it has a reserve, so the price not meeting the reserve is at $45,000. ohh i wish i had 50K to jus go out and buy this car

















Saw this car at the Fall Show n Go in Jersey, I was actually parked next to him. Nice lookin machine he's got there, and a nice guy to boot! Let me use his tire shine


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

hpa's bi turbo beetle(s) are ridiculous


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (J Eagan)*

they better be for 50k on top of the sticker price!


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

built race car


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (J Eagan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J Eagan* »_built race car 
i would sell my right leg for it but then it would be pointless.







lol


----------



## AllStarMe (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: New Beetle heavy hitters (13minutes)*










what kinda rims are these?


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: New Beetle heavy hitters (AllStarMe)*

iforged senekas triple polished wrapped in eagle f1 gsd3s, three piece staggered set up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: (eurobubble)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurobubble* »_i would sell my right leg for it but then it would be pointless.







lol

yeah dont do that


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (J Eagan)*

why dont you sell your third leg


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

rofl


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (calilocal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *calilocal* »_why dont you sell your third leg








i have it insured for $1 million. ill jus say to the insurance company a dwarf bit it off.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (eurobubble)*

midget porn.


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

i hope its a female dwarf and not the midget from bad santa


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (calilocal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *calilocal* »_i hope its a female dwarf and not the midget from bad santa








no it was the traveling gnome from travelocity.


----------



## deloreandriven (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: New Beetle heavy hitters (VW PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW PAUL* »_Lets get this post back on track...early X-mas present from me to you guys http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif















































































































































































































































most of these look like one get together. any idea where. 
there are some really sick looking cars here


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: New Beetle heavy hitters (deloreandriven)*

i wondered the same thing. bc if so i would like to be there.


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: New Beetle heavy hitters (jericizzo)*

hey where were most of the pics taken? looks like the east coast? possibly canada? sweet very nice, why arnt there any meets out here with all beetle? i know of one called bugarittaville but never made it to a show







calling all NB owners let get together and see what ya got!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: New Beetle heavy hitters (calilocal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *calilocal* »_hey where were most of the pics taken? looks like the east coast? possibly canada? sweet very nice, why arnt there any meets out here with all beetle? i know of one called bugarittaville but never made it to a show







calling all NB owners let get together and see what ya got!!!!!!!!!!!
i want to find one to. im tired, well not tired of bc i still like all of vw, but going to vw meets and seing 1000 gti and jettas and seeing 10 beetles. it sucks http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Color-rado (Nov 17, 2005)

something like that will never change.... until the platform change and only if VW throws a big motor in the new car to make it more 'manly'
i dont mind having one of the only beetles here in colorado that shows up to our Gtg's scares the jetta / golf guys because it is so fast..


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (Color-rado)*

watcha got done to it?


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

i cant get over that white vert with the silver stripes


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: New Beetle heavy hitters (calilocal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *calilocal* »_hey where were most of the pics taken? looks like the east coast? possibly canada? sweet very nice, why arnt there any meets out here with all beetle? i know of one called bugarittaville but never made it to a show







calling all NB owners let get together and see what ya got!!!!!!!!!!!

actually they are all from Japan. (most) http://www.fob-schrank.com/
theres a crazy scene over there for the New Beetle.


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: New Beetle heavy hitters (deloreandriven)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deloreandriven* »_
most of these look like one get together. any idea where. 


Certainly not Roswell..


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (J Eagan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J Eagan* »_i cant get over that white vert with the silver stripes








that thing is awesome


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

I want a vert so bad but i have so much going on with my car now. Maybe in a few years


----------



## the_toad (Sep 15, 2005)

My bug recently *heavily hit* a Corolla. Does that count for this thread?
















It's truly a sad week for me, but I'm trying to have fun with it.


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

good lord man


----------



## Color-rado (Nov 17, 2005)

the bra sure didnt slow you down at all did it.


----------



## Color-rado (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: (calilocal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *calilocal* »_watcha got done to it? 

FMIC, apr 3" apr chip, APR TIP, Koni Coilovers on the way, bernt 3 guage pod some interior painting a rear wing and 19" superturismos ( for sommer rockin' snows right now)


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

so what happened? looks rough


----------



## the_toad (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (J Eagan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J Eagan* »_so what happened? looks rough








I was going through an intersection and some guy coming the other way decided it was okay to do a left turn in front of me.


----------



## the_toad (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (Color-rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Color-rado* »_the bra sure didnt slow you down at all did it.

Nope, but it protected the vw badge from getting all beat up, it was only lightly cracked. So i decided to rip it off and take it home.


----------



## jericizzo (Jan 22, 2006)

*Re: (the_toad)*

the most important thing is that you're alright. it sucks that other drivers are idiots, my friend rearended a lady that saw something "interesting on the side of the road and had to slow down, all the down"


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (the_toad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_toad* »_it protected the vw badge from getting all beat up, it was only lightly cracked. So i decided to rip it off and take it home.

Man, that sure sucks.







Guess that's called "Shaving your Front Hood" the hard way








Hang in there. At least you're OK








"Hollywood"


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

what are your plans?


----------



## the_toad (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (J Eagan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J Eagan* »_what are your plans?
I have my eyes set on 2 differnt cars, an immaculately clean golf mk2 and keep the other half of my insurance check, and a 99 beetle 1.8t for an insane bargain, i think.


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (the_toad)*

Get the Beetle http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

mk2's are sick. How many miles on the turbo bug?


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (VW PAUL)*


----------



## the_toad (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (J Eagan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J Eagan* »_mk2's are sick. How many miles on the turbo bug?
The turbo bug as 115k, and the mk2 has 132k. I got the qoute for how much i'm gettin from my insurance company today, and now i'm definitely leaning toward the bug.


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: (VW PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW PAUL* »_










I didn't realize pimp my ride got their hands on a new beetle








toad - the beetle you're talking about, is it the yellow one?


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

those center consoles are intense


----------



## off 290 (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: (J Eagan)*

i have a new respect for the NB after seeing this thread!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

one person at a time lol


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (J Eagan)*

This was a nice thread until every beetle made it here, and let me not even get to the self nominating thing.


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_This was a nice thread until every beetle made it here, and let me not even get to the self nominating thing.








what do u mean every beetle. if someone thought that it was a heavy hitter, than thats their opinion. what if someone would post a pic like this:










hahaha







....i kno i have a death wish now. sorry guys. ohh and i love ur beetle fastandfurious, i nominated urs in like the second page.


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_This was a nice thread until every beetle made it here, and let me not even get to the self nominating thing.









i didnt get shiat.. and i didnt self master.. i mean nominate


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

hey fastandfurious plz get a life! it amazes me the things that upset some people in her,who really cares about self nominating you fool. its not like were winning a prize dumb dumb. dont ya just want to see some sick rides and get ideas or apreciate the hard work people put into there rides. so please dont be an idiot and just shut your pie hole ya baby


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (calilocal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *calilocal* »_hey fastandfurious plz get a life! it amazes me the things that upset some people in her,who really cares about self nominating you fool. its not like were winning a prize dumb dumb. dont ya just want to see some sick rides and get ideas or apreciate the hard work people put into there rides. so please dont be an idiot and just shut your pie hole ya baby








ahahahaha.


----------



## Color-rado (Nov 17, 2005)

we could name it pic of yur sled....

what are the standards for a heavy hitter?


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (Color-rado)*

Something you'd see in a show. Most of the time it involves custom bodywork, always includes a drop and a nice, big set of wheels. Wheel offset is almost always considered with spacers.
Good taste is a must, if your car has anything in common with pod-pod's ride, your car is not a heavy hitter.
Typical V-Dub stuff I guess, OEM+ styling, shaved emblems, etc are really common on the heavy hitter cars.
Chances are, if you daily drive it and it's still somewhat practical, it's not a heavy hitter.
Personally I think my car is really hot, but it's no show car, doesn't belong in here.
SMG


----------



## 1.8T_Moe (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_This was a nice thread until every beetle made it here, and let me not even get to the self nominating thing.









Yeah if it was a "Heavy Hitters" thread like on other forums of the Vortex it would be much different.
J Eagan was referring to threads like this:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2104727
This thread started out that way, but has since sort of turned into lots of pics of random modded NBs. Not cars that show up all the time and everyone knows. But like I said in my post on the 1st page, the NB community isn't as high traffic and populated, so there aren't as many "Heavy Hitters" out there. At least this thread has stayed relatively crap and ugly car free.
And you knew you wouldn't have to worry about being nominated F&F. I took care of that in the first page







Hell yours is probably one of the most popular NBs out there. You just don't come on here anymore so nobody knows who you are.






















EDIT: Forgot to add. A Heavy Hitter does not have to be a show/trailer queen. Check out the link I posted. Many of those cars are daily driven. I think the biggest thing that makes it a Heavy Hitter is that everyone knows whos car it is. Like in my first post I listed the name with every car I posted. I'm not saying that a lot of the cars posted are not Heavy Hitter material, but some of them I have never seen before here.


_Modified by 1.8T_Moe at 8:27 AM 12-7-2006_


----------



## slugII (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: (1.8T_Moe)*

yeah man, what do you mean by "Heavy Hitter"? Is this some hip hop term that means big wheels and curb feelers???









When I think of a vw as a heavy hitter I envision something that hits hard in the performance department..
I could care less about beetles and other cars with really big fancy wheels and dvd players!!!!!
In my opinion heavy hitters should be the cars that can run 13 second or less 1/4 miles or properly set-up road course cars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
In reality, some of the cars with the big wheels etc. would be cruising down the highway like their car is the ****z, and get spanked by some mom in a hurry to get to soccer practice in the minivan while eating a big mack and talking on the cell phone.








Talk about posing http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 1.8T_Moe (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (slugII)*

Well, I guess I'll just quote myself what I posted on the first page:
I think J Eagan is referring to threads like this:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2104727
About 95% of them are all show and little/no go, they're just cars that everyone knows or is familiar with or have mods that make them stand out big time. It' more popular in the MKIV forums though there's not enough traffic in the NB forum for people to get it.
And J agreed with what I said. Whether somebody thinks a Heavy Hitter is an all out performance beast, or the car that does the most damage in a wreck, THIS thread was started to post cars like I said above. 
There's no reason a Heavy Hitter can't be all go and no show. It's just cars people are familiar with and were inspired by that stand out.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (1.8T_Moe)*

What the people like is what the people like. No self nominating.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_What the people like is what the people like. No self nominating.

Yeah, I luv that thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Wut's the point of all show and no go? Sounds lame, but ever heard of "Driver's Wanted"?


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Boy this thread has really turned upside down. So many different issues going on all at once








First, let me tell ya what I *DON'T* think a "Heavy Hitter" is. It ain't a car that's lowered so much it can't pull out of a driveway.







It ain't a car with wheel's twice the width of it's tires, that can't go over 100MPH without fearing the tires will blow off the rims







It ain't a car who's tires rub or scrape evertime it goes around a corner, or bottoms out when it hits a little bump in the road.








To me a *truly* "Heavy Hitter" is the perfect marriage of "Form Following Function". http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif A beautiful to look at, performance machine, thoughtfully engineered, planned out and designed, where everything works "in harmony". Some "One-Off" custom work is also nice. Anyone can buy parts over the internet, and bolt them on a car. A "Heavy Hitter" should have some custom pieces that show thought, creativity, and should add to the overall function of the automobile. A beautiful *looking* NB (paint, tires, rims), ain't necessarily a "Heavy Hitter" IMHO. Conversly, neither is a screamin' fast *pig*















As far as the "self-nominating", I don't have as big an issue with it as some here. There are just so many cars out there, that there could be some we're overlooking, and I have no problem with the "owners" bringing them to our attention, as long as they add something to the party








Just my two cents








"Hollywood"


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Not to be a turd but there are maybe like 5 or 6 real "Heavy Hitter" New Beetles that I've seen since even 98 when they came out...so Im just posting up some nicely modded Bugs some of you might have never seen...its not like we're MK4 Jettas or MK3 GTI's with 20 of em' at each show...we've got a smaller demographic so I just wanted to show some pix of other bugs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif So stop the bickering ya bassturds and just enjoy the pics


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

i think from this point on, your post must include an image. A nicely modded beetle of course. No image, no post.


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

I appreciate what everyone has said. 1.8tMoe and HollywoodsBug pretty much hit it right on the head. I just want to keep it going







Keep it clean.


----------



## 1.8T_Moe (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (VW PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW PAUL* »_Not to be a turd but there are maybe like 5 or 6 real "Heavy Hitter" New Beetles that I've seen since even 98 when they came out......its not like we're MK4 Jettas or MK3 GTI's with 20 of em' at each show...we've got a smaller demographic ]

Ding! Ding! Ding! We have a winner!
That's why I figured a typical "Heavy Hitter" type thread would never end up well in the NB forum.
Here's one from the days of old. The "Killer Tomato". He was one of the first to do a lot to an NB, with a little custom work of his own.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (1.8T_Moe)*

if were going old school...


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

wow i really miss my mkII after this shizz! i cant believe how sensitive NB owners are. like a bunch of little girls.all i wanted was to see other beetles even if there not heavily moded, there really arnt that many heavily modded beetles out there so this thread wouldnt go that far anyways if you only wanted beetles with major engine work and full on customization. what ever! thanks to those who self nominated i enjoyed seeing your cars. and to those who got there panties in a bunch about self nominating well i think you should put your energy into making your car stand out instead of being angry at those who have what you dont


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (calilocal)*

ehhh, mk2 people are just as bad. Every group has different kinds of people. Just check out "mk2machine" the thread wrecker who has been the new creep in the old school world.


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

there not as bad. there are a few of course but i have noticed a lot more in the new beetle world!


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

I'm not even going to get into it. This is exactly why I dont come on here much anymore.


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Ohh...god; can of worms.









[_Atleast we're active enough around here to argue..that's progress._ ]


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (13minutes)*

i'm actually enjoying the core group of ~10 beetle owners who have been on here more lately.


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Anyway..the man who started this specified it clearly:
"Post up your favorite rides _other than yours_. Or if you
have been inspired, whos ride(s) have influenced
you in making your new beetle the way it is now"
So let's knock off the "here's my car, tee-hee" **** and get back on topic.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

HERE HERE


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

now isnt this more fun than looking at some nice cars







fastandfurious we will truly miss you...........


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (calilocal)*

for F&F...








p.s. Don't leave buddy. this is one thread.. no need to leave over it.


----------



## 1.8T_Moe (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_if were going old school...

















Damn those are oldschool, they're before the internets. J/K
But they're red x's for me.
I'd love to see some of the older modded cars. I can't remember them anymore. I know Slippery hers was pretty good.
Hollywood, you ever worry about if Ruf found out you used there name and logo reference your car all the time? j/k


----------



## the_toad (Sep 15, 2005)

I hope all this controversy wasn't over little old me. I just wanted to poke a little fun at this thread, and well, myself. If you didn't find my self nomination a little funny, I'm sorry. I guess I'm just not that funny then. I'll go back to the org and only come to the vortex for the new england section then.
And here's the real meaning of function before form. Completely stock looking exterior, but wow she moves, and turns, and stops alot better than she shows you on a first glimpse.








And not to forget to mention the single gauge pod custom built into the dash.










_Modified by the_toad at 8:46 PM 12-7-2006_


----------



## the_toad (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_
Yo Dude,
I'm with ya. It's all about havin' some fun, ain't it afterall? I mean F'em if they can't take a joke







We're talkin' about a stinkin' car thread here, it ain't *cancer*
"Hollywood"









I'm all for having fun. I've been to alot of shows these past 2 years, and people who know me, know i'm not a the bad guy. 
It's not "just a car". I've known that since day one with my bug. And people who feel like a vw is just a car, arent on the vortex. Most of the cars in this thread, deserve to be. It really makes me kinda sad that some cars look like they came out of a bad episode fo pimp my ride with a stock drivetrain, but alot of added weight in body kits, big rims, and stereo equipment. (yes i can be blamed for some of that too, but for everything i did to "pimp" the car, i tried to balance it with a "driving" mod (even if i cheated sometimes)
I'm happier to see cars with subtle mods by folks to make the cars something they want to enjoy driving every day, instead of look what i can pour into a car that they really dont drive.


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

im with ya on that hollywood! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8T_Moe (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_
I guess I might worry, if I hadn't gotten permission / clearance first







I mean, who do you think sold me all the badges? Ya can't get 'em at Auto Zone










LOL you can buy anything on the internet now days. That's cool they gave you permission. Should've tried for some custom prototype goodies. 
Yellowbird FTW


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

i went out tonight, came home, and there is almost a full page 7. Cant we all just be friends people







i dont mind this, i just want to keep it going..


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (J Eagan)*

googled and found this! i think its on the ORG..


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (OLD GHOST)*

some of my fav heavies are these (click on any to see larger and get wallpaper)



and HPA's One Lap of America racer w/ trailer in tow




_Modified by OLD GHOST at 11:40 PM 12-7-2006_


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (OLD GHOST)*

ouch...i wonder what happened to the beetle in the 2nd pic.


----------



## 1.8T_Moe (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (eurobubble)*

Wow good find. I've never seen an action shot of a Cup Car wrecking.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (1.8T_Moe)*

they were working earlier... not sure what happened. But it was a votex beetle from Germany.


----------



## 1.8Beetle (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (jericizzo)*

I have to admit that as cool as the beetles are that are found on the Fob Schrank site are, I really don't concider them to be heavy hitters. Mostly because of their lack of ownership. I mean, does anyone even know who ownes those cars, or even built them? No, and for that they are just nice cars wothout an owner. I'd like to see more cars from the people who actually participate in these forums or ones like it. If that takes self nominating then so be it. I know for a fact that nobody has really seen my car so whos to say if it does qualify or not? Most heavy hitters get the status because either they are going to alot of shows, were built at or buy a reputable shop, or mostly they tend to be a post whore for lack of better description. In most cases any of those are fine. I actually would rather look at a nicely done car than read all the crap that has been done to it. So post whores, I solute you. After looking through the first pages of thei thread I noticed there are a few haevy hitter missing or at least I think so.
Freaky Beetle:








Betteroffdead:


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (1.8Beetle)*

2 pics of my little one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (VW PAUL)*

Man, am I glad I stayed out of this thread








I'm not going to self-nominate myself/my car, but I will tell you why YOU should








1) One of the longest mechanical/performance mod lists that I know of without going big-turbo, including a fully built 01M 4-speed auto
2) Semi-sleeper status (17" wheels and a drop, nothing more)
3) Semi-important (my car was the car used by Tyrolsport to develop their NBUGSMIC and I have the first production unit...period)
4) Daily driven, show-winner (1st @ April SnG 2006, 1st at Dub & Grub 2006, 3rd at Oct. SnG 2005) AND it sees track time (Lime Rock and Pocono, will see lots more next season)
To my knowledge my car is the only car mentioned that has that particular combination or credentials.


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*

you know what? Screw it. I'm self-nominating, too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
@ LRP
















and some amateur pics
























and some professional pics courtesy of Jeff Wilson (jw-photo.com)
































Daily Driver. Showcar. Track Toy.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mikes72sb* »_Daily Driver. Showcar. Track Toy.

That says it all. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kellykutthroat (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*









Love that picture


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*

now were talkin http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif finally some beetle owners with some ball$,keep em comin and pi$$ on all the haters who are mad at self nomination which translates to jealousy


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_That says it all. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

It's not the prettiest (showcar)...
It's not the fastest (track)...
It's not the most docile or comfy (daily)...
But I do all 3 and I don't hesitate to do any of those.
And i'm damn proud if it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Oh, and there are plenty of great cars in this thread. Some are more for show, some are more for go, but all of them are cool. As long as you're proud of your car and what you choose to do with it then you're a heavy hitter to me. If you want to go win shows, then go and do it! If you want to win races, then go do it! If you just like to drive on the street and look good doing it, then go do it!


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

I see there has been a change in the direction this thread is going. I just want everyone to be happy, and lets see some more baller beetles. Post away








- Jordon


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (J Eagan)*

i just want to see some beetles is that so bad, i love all of you and we should all kiss and make up!







no hard feelings here. if you all knew me we would be friends. now lets see some sickness. and for the record if you want to self nominate i dont care i just want to see what you have thats all. i love seeing diferent things people do to there rides. if self nominating is not allowed than maybe we should start a thread titled lets see your beetle pics etc......... happy holidays and god bless. sorry again if i affended anybody.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (calilocal)*

First self nominater on page 8!








Show: (from my chrometastic daze)








Go:








Daily driver:











_Modified by Billsbug at 12:47 PM 12-8-2006_


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mikes72sb* »_
As long as you're proud of your car and what you choose to do with it then you're a heavy hitter to me. 

Very fair summary! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
"Hollywood"


----------



## kellykutthroat (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: (Billsbug)*









totally diggin' the chrome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (kellykutthroat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kellykutthroat* »_totally diggin' the chrome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
























Less is more.


















_Modified by Billsbug at 1:50 PM 12-8-2006_


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (kellykutthroat)*

Sorry if I offended anyone with my opinion on what a heavy hitter was, I've just read too many MK4 Golf / Jetta 'Heavy Hitter' threads I guess.








SMG


----------



## kellykutthroat (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_























Less is more.

















_Modified by Billsbug at 1:50 PM 12-8-2006_

*to each their own*


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (kellykutthroat)*

Now don't get testy! This is 3 years ago when u could only get in from Japan, makes sense now since I saw it all over every taxi in Asia, u can get this sh*t from e-bay now...










_Modified by Billsbug at 2:22 PM 12-8-2006_


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (kellykutthroat)*

ladies and gentleman i think we may have a female present








now post some pics of your setup or go back to doin the laundry.............lol thats a joke and plz dont tell my wife i said that


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (calilocal)*

no jealousy here. I personally think that everyone who is actually participating in this thread has a beetle that has a good deal of work (performance/ styling) put into it and all have cars which are unique to themselves.
like I said before, I think this is great that this is actually generating some conversation around here rather just question and answer sessions.


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*

lets see mike...
1. 4-speed auto too
2. semi-sleeper to (18" O.Z's with drop)
3. semi-important (my car was used by Forge for their revised APH etc T.I.P)
4. Daily driven, show winner but hasn't seen any track time. Do you have kids?















BTW, let me know how the AT performed.
5. hope to have the tyrol SMIC next year.


_Quote, originally posted by *Mikes72sb* »_Man, am I glad I stayed out of this thread








I'm not going to self-nominate myself/my car, but I will tell you why YOU should








1) One of the longest mechanical/performance mod lists that I know of without going big-turbo, including a fully built 01M 4-speed auto
2) Semi-sleeper status (17" wheels and a drop, nothing more)
3) Semi-important (my car was the car used by Tyrolsport to develop their NBUGSMIC and I have the first production unit...period)
4) Daily driven, show-winner (1st @ April SnG 2006, 1st at Dub & Grub 2006, 3rd at Oct. SnG 2005) AND it sees track time (Lime Rock and Pocono, will see lots more next season)
To my knowledge my car is the only car mentioned that has that particular combination or credentials.


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_First self nominater on page 8!








Show: (from my chrometastic daze)

damn. now bills self nominating. this thread will grow by the pages








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8T_Moe (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (calilocal)*

Loooooooong time ago








In between








Now
















I could whore a lot more, so if anyone really wants to see let me know.

















_Modified by 1.8T_Moe at 1:40 PM 12-8-2006_


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (1.8T_Moe)*

whore away i wants i wants, looks sweet with keskins http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks moe you hillbilly










_Modified by calilocal at 11:52 AM 12-8-2006_


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

greaaat. Bill's self nominating. this will be on page 12 by the time I log in next....


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (1.8T_Moe)*

show me a rear shot of that beast moe i wanna see those tens!


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (OLD GHOST)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OLD GHOST* »_lets see mike...
1. 4-speed auto too


But yours is stock.








I blew my trans up at Pocono and then had it built up by IPT in Wayne, NJ. She can take over 400hp now...that is if I had a BT...which may be in the future







Hell, I have Raxles on the car now, so they're good for 500hp or so. I know I can put 300WHP into it and be fine 

_Quote, originally posted by *OLD GHOST* »_
4. Daily driven, show winner but hasn't seen any track time. *Do you have kids?*















BTW, let me know how the AT performed.


 
Kids? No excuse. Take them with you. They'll love it!
The auto did well, but it was really a shakedown for the built trans. It went limp after a few laps, but expected some problems to come up. Will go back to IPT for some adjustments to the valve body. basically it was shifting too hard and the TCM freaked out. I don't forsee any issues in the long run. I reset the coding to stock (00000) and it shifts a little more lazy now but it stays out of limp. I'll tell ya, the 2800rpm stall TC is nice. Still fine on the street but I can brake torque it to 3K and launch like a bat out of hell







I may not show at this April's SnG. I may GO instead









_Quote, originally posted by *OLD GHOST* »_
5. hope to have the tyrol SMIC next year.



It's a great mod. I would have paid for it, but Mike and I worked out a deal







Really helped on the track. The car felt exactly the same power-wise for the entire day; 4:00am to 6:00pm, driving up, track and driving home. Ambient temps were anywhere from 40's to high 70's over the day.


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (calilocal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *calilocal* »_show me a rear shot of that beast moe i wanna see those tens!

x2
The Keskins look great. The only thing is that in my eyes the keskins make the car want to be a little lower, but you're already pretty low http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
Less is more.


















agreed. Looks great now. Just get some bigger brakes and you'll be set. I swear, the stock brakes look TINY








Hey Bill, what event were you at in the pic with the #'s on your car? Auto-X?


----------



## 1.8T_Moe (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*

Yeah I could get coilovers and go a wee bit lower. But the 10s rub enough as it is. I don't really mind the rubbing, but cleaning is a bitch.
Here's the only straight back shot I've got, they never look as wide in pics as they do in real life.








And some extra whorage
























And my two favorite mods besides my wheels and HID's








Besides me and calilocal, I haven't seen anyone else with the suede goodness


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (1.8T_Moe)*

actually i got the suede idea from big frank out here in long beach, sickest 2.0 ever! he definently is a heavy hitter,physically and with this sick green 2litre. why a 2 litre i will never know. he doesnt really drive it but ya gotta give him credit for his creativity. very deep pockets so making your beetle a heavy hitter isnt hard when the skys the limit. personally i would have taken the money and bought an audi rs6 but thats just me.anyway moe your tires look nice and wide from the rear always makes the beetle look mean with wide rears.that guy frank told me he bought an auto 2.slow cause he doesnt like the trafic out here with a stick







then he never drives it. hear are some other beetles out there http://www.aiwana.com/gallery.htm enjoy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kellykutthroat (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: (1.8T_Moe)*









look at that head liner... <33


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (kellykutthroat)*

we just did moe posted it


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mikes72sb* »_
agreed. Looks great now. Just get some bigger brakes and you'll be set. I swear, the stock brakes look TINY








Hey Bill, what event were you at in the pic with the #'s on your car? Auto-X?

Yeah, I know, I know, let me get past X-Mas and a new Touareg for the wifey.















I've got 2 kids (well 3 really, one is in grad school) , another one coming in Jan, and they all go to things with me. Auto-X, Gold Coast in Ft. Myers, i used to go, but my buddy with a Mini S moved to NC, so haven't been in a few years.


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: (calilocal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *calilocal* »_i just want to see some beetles is that so bad, i love all of you and we should all kiss and make up!







no hard feelings here. if you all knew me we would be friends. now lets see some sickness. and for the record if you want to self nominate i dont care i just want to see what you have thats all. i love seeing diferent things people do to there rides. if self nominating is not allowed than maybe we should start a thread titled lets see your beetle pics etc......... happy holidays and god bless. sorry again if i affended anybody.









Thats a good idea, however i wouldnt mind just starting that thread in this one. If thats what everyone wants, go for it


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (J Eagan)*

I know its another HPA turbo car.. but Pete Stoppani should be noted as I think he had one of the first AWD beetles and went through every stage of build up on the way.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (bugasm99)*


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

how about 1 more of the post count...


























_Modified by bugasm99 at 11:41 PM 12-8-2006_


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

nevermind the above.... I have found the HEAVY HITTER!!!








p.s. I'm bored.


----------



## the_toad (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_









That has me written all over it. Where is that bug, i want it. I'll sell my nuts for it.


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (the_toad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_toad* »_That has me written all over it. Where is that bug, i want it. I'll sell my nuts for it.
i wouldnt go that far.


----------



## 1.8T_Moe (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_










God I love the way that car looks. Stance wheels and Pzwo kit ar amazing. I'd drop the wing though.


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

Those wheels are sick


----------



## the_toad (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re:  (eurobubble)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurobubble* »_i wouldnt go that far.








You dont know me vewwy well, do u?


----------



## deloreandriven (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_nevermind the above.... I have found the HEAVY HITTER!!!








p.s. I'm bored. 

ouch!


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (deloreandriven)*

that beetle is crunchitized


----------



## Color-rado (Nov 17, 2005)

wonder if it had leather... i need leather i think


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (Color-rado)*


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (13minutes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *13minutes* »_
















didnt this nb win something on vortex like 6 months ago. i dont think he won anything, he just got a write up of his car.


----------



## HID DUbber (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (eurobubble)*

yea he just got a write up. actually he's sold the car since then, and then about a month after he sold it the kid hit a deer BADLY but its been restored to its orangie goodness since then


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (HID DUbber)*

shouldn't your sig be.. "acceleration with *patience*" ... or are you a doctor or something?


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

Cant forget this car


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

Lotta nice cars in this thread. Keep them coming








Ohh yeah, I don't think mine qualifies as heavy hitter yet...
jd007's










_Modified by r0nd3L at 4:58 PM 12-10-2006_


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: (13minutes)*

Anyone else think the caractere front looks like the Beetle is giving an O face?


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_shouldn't your sig be.. "acceleration with *patience*" ... or are you a doctor or something? 
lol


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

anyone kno how the caractere front looks with a fmic.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (ginanana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginanana* »_Anyone else think the caractere front looks like the Beetle is giving an O face?









Yes, turb*OOOOOO*.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (ginanana)*

I think it's a shame that nobody's made a nice grille insert that fits in like stock but maybe looks nicer. The caractere is sort of that, but it has a lip built onto it that fits over the bumper and just doesn't flow well..
SMG


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Yes, the new grill will still be set back, but that's what u'd want anyway for that 'performance' look.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

..Eh?








Can't wait for pics!
SMG


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
FUNNY u should mention that sir.








Yes, the grill from the kit sucks. So, after taking measurements, I have recently purchased a Turbo S grill. If u cut it in 3 pieces correctly, it will fit beautifully. Besides a more OEM look, you will also get increased airflow PLUS it moves the fogs to the outside edge, sweet! Watch for pics next month. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

hmm, i want to see this.


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (J Eagan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J Eagan* »_
hmm, i want to see this.
x2


----------



## Color-rado (Nov 17, 2005)

isnt there something similar earlier in the thread....


----------



## -KIX- (Nov 25, 2004)

Since nobody here put my bug I am going to SUper pic Whore this thread....








Its new plate and front grill:








Side Shot








ECS brakes for filling the RSi 18 wheels!:








Seats








dash








Side shot








Rainy day!
















Hope you like it.


----------



## jericizzo (Jan 22, 2006)

very nice, scrumptous


----------



## Color-rado (Nov 17, 2005)

yeah i need that body kit....


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

Ok. SMOOTH What did you do for your turn signal solution? i dont want to use factory ones and im trying to figure out a way to make it work.

_Modified by J Eagan at 12:57 PM 12-12-2006_


_Modified by J Eagan at 12:58 PM 12-12-2006_


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: New Beetle heavy hitters (J Eagan)*

Good idea on the post but this turning out to be the worse post ever.


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (-KIX-)*

all fine and good until i see that wind deflector on top. 








**** i'm not making this post any better.


_Modified by Lorem at 9:43 PM 12-12-2006_


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: New Beetle heavy hitters (Lorem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lorem* »_Good idea on the post but this turning out to be the worse post ever.

At least someone else is man enough to say it other then me,,,


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: New Beetle heavy hitters (Lorem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lorem* »_Good idea on the post but this turning out to be the worse post ever.

i dont get it, post or thread ?


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

i thought the thread was a pretty cool idea. However, to each their own


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (J Eagan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J Eagan* »_i thought the thread was a pretty cool idea. However, to each their own









No, the idea was *WAY COOL!* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It just seems it took a wrong turn somewhere, and (as I've learned the hard way on the "Org"), NB Owners tend to be some of the most sensitive M Ferrs I've ever seen.
People should just respect everyone for doin' their own thang to their own rides, and let it be. And to get all up in people's faces about posting pics of their own friggin' cars is just too immature for words. I mean all this "s" about "Self Nominating". What the heck is this, the "Grammy's" for cryin' out loud








"Hollywood"


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (J Eagan)*

I liked the thread too at one point, but everything started apearing on here so whoever does a search or something in the future is going to be wasting a whole lot of time on 9 pages+


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

This is true. The thread did take a wrong turn someplace. I understand you Hollywood and all the **** about self nominating and i understand you FastAndFurious. Im at a loss and im just going to let it go, i enjoy this thread and the people i have become friends with http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Dont self nominatee your car if it looks like poop...hows that??? now where did all those good lookin nicely modded new beetles go??? Its been like 2 or 3 pages without them!


----------



## kellykutthroat (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: (VW PAUL)*

amen


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Just for that, this deserves a lock


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_Just for that, this deserves a lock








no lock. this thread is the bomb. i come on to vortex every 10 mins hoping some new beetles have made their way into this thread. dude dont get upset. if it helps, i have ur car as my backgroud on the computer desktop.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (Lorem)*









What are those things up past the side markers? They look like Jeep trail rated badges.








SMG


----------



## kellykutthroat (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

that body kit is just scary


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: (eurobubble)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurobubble* »_no lock. this thread is the bomb. i come on to vortex every 10 mins hoping some new beetles have made their way into this thread. dude dont get upset. if it helps, i have ur car as my backgroud on the computer desktop.









Seriously, why lock the thread? Nobody's at each other's throats, nobody's doing anything THAT stupid. Let it be, it's all in good fun http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm enjoying the pics. Most of them, anyway


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (kellykutthroat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kellykutthroat* »_that body kit is just scary

Which one? The Cup Kit?


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (ginanana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginanana* »_
Seriously, why lock the thread? Nobody's at each other's throats, nobody's doing anything THAT stupid. Let it be, it's all in good fun http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm enjoying the pics. Most of them, anyway








praise the lord


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (eurobubble)*

i just sold my NB because of this thread...

jk.


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (OLD GHOST)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OLD GHOST* »_i just sold my NB because of this thread...

jk.








well now







it wont be self nominating anymore if its not urs.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (eurobubble)*

Why do people take me so serious?


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)




----------



## -KIX- (Nov 25, 2004)

super cool wheels and rear euro lights!!!


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (-KIX-)*

(bodykit & wheels by Sportec) I checked their website and could only find an ugly wing and 2 ugly lip kits for our cars...I'd love to get my hands on this kit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
































I wish I could find a ton more pics of this NB because I've been obsessed with it for years http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (VW PAUL)*

Mhhh lip & poke! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

























and just because this thing is beautiful..cut,shortened and debadged the grill,and brought the hood forward http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif alot of custom work and it looks so simple...beautiful!!


----------



## 1.8T_Moe (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (VW PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW PAUL* »_


































Insert big drool smiley 










_Modified by 1.8T_Moe at 9:44 AM 12-14-2006_


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (VW PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW PAUL* »_I wish I could find a ton more pics of this NB because I've been obsessed with it for years http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









its the demo car for wheels and more out of germany. They used to have a ton of pics on their site but they made a new site and the pics seemed to have vanaished.


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (VW PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW PAUL* »_









one of these days ill get my roof painted! maybe a http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif from








and im not a fan of wings but this aint all that bad!


_Modified by OLD GHOST at 3:13 PM 12-14-2006_


----------



## jericizzo (Jan 22, 2006)

*Re: (OLD GHOST)*

what hapened to page 10, i thought there was pics here







, i must be trippin


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)




----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2977407 more self nomination!


----------



## :Stever-Strike: (Oct 18, 2005)

oh snap this beetle is hot


----------



## :Stever-Strike: (Oct 18, 2005)

had to add a picture with my R in it.... 

winter mode is fun


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: Stever-Strike*


_Quote, originally posted by *:Stever-Strike:* »_oh snap this beetle is hot

In a ghetto, Rat Stylz kinda way.


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_In a ghetto, Rat Stylz kinda way.









Give me four months


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (J Eagan)*

Oops, is that your car?








Well, throw some new wheels and a grille in there and you'll be set.








I have seen a FMIC work with the grille btw, just is a bit of cutting.
SMG


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

Yes, it is







It doesnt look like the same car. 


















_Modified by J Eagan at 7:00 PM 12-14-2006_


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (J Eagan)*

Your car would look good with a grille, other than that it looks great.
What are those drilled holes in the bumper?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

[off-topic] Jordan ~ Are you going to the Maryland GTG on Sunday? [/off-topic]


----------



## jetta8vwolfsburg (Jul 2, 2001)

*Re: New Beetle heavy hitters (J Eagan)*

I have seen many post their own cars so here is mine


































_Modified by jetta8vwolfsburg at 6:48 AM 12-15-2006_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: New Beetle heavy hitters (jetta8vwolfsburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta8vwolfsburg* »_I have seen many post their own cars so here is mine

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Let us see a better engine and an interior shot.


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: New Beetle heavy hitters (jetta8vwolfsburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta8vwolfsburg* »_I have seen many post their own cars so here is mine










Looks like it needs a little touchup


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: New Beetle heavy hitters (Billsbug)*

one of all time fav's


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: New Beetle heavy hitters (OLD GHOST)*


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: New Beetle heavy hitters (OLD GHOST)*

I really think liked the Edition car better with the TH Lines on it. Not that I have anything against the porsche wheels, i just liked the Schmidts.


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: New Beetle heavy hitters (bugasm99)*

TH are the shiznit!


----------



## slugII (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: (J Eagan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J Eagan* »_Yes, it is







It doesnt look like the same car. 

















_Modified by J Eagan at 7:00 PM 12-14-2006_

The exhaust tips look terrible. Angled down like that they look like a teenager put them on in the driveway.


----------



## :Stever-Strike: (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_[off-topic] Jordan ~ Are you going to the Maryland GTG on Sunday? [/off-topic]

wheres there a maryland GTG?????















is it a good one?


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

it was this past sunday


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: (slugII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slugII* »_The exhaust tips look terrible. Angled down like that they look like a teenager put them on in the driveway.

I dont have anything to say to this, and i see where you are coming from. Theres always a time for change.
As i have said before, my car is going away and will be absent from vortex for probably a long time. Im having some problems right now and as for plans, youll just have to wait and see. I will remain on vortex to talk to all of you great people but there will be no whoring, i will have an update late may/april 2007


----------



## Euro stylz (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (J Eagan)*

i love this page. I cant wait til my girlfriend moves in with me so i can pimp hers out.














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Euro stylz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Euro stylz* »_i love this page. I cant wait til my girlfriend moves in with me so i can pimp hers out.














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
hahahahaha


----------



## kellykutthroat (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: (eurobubble)*

thats cute


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: (J Eagan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J Eagan* »_I dont have anything to say to this, and i see where you are coming from. Theres always a time for change.
As i have said before, my car is going away and will be absent from vortex for probably a long time. Im having some problems right now and as for plans, youll just have to wait and see. I will remain on vortex to talk to all of you great people but there will be no whoring, i will have an update late may/april 2007









SNEAKY!


----------



## kcfoxie (Jul 18, 2005)

Some of these cars are heavy hitters, some of them aren't. I can only name a few, and only two or three I've ever met. But it's hard to meet a UK heavy hitter when you live in the US! From the design standpoint, I don't understand the schemes some people go with. But you know what, I've got something in the works that's probably going to ruffle some oldschooler's feathers and hopefully land me on this list. So to each their own, respect the work that went into the project even if the project as a whole isn't something you'd own! Project98 begins


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (kcfoxie)*

remember the first post here

_Quote »_I have seen this topic in the golf and r32 forum lately so why not have one in the new beetle forum? Post up your favorite rides other than yours. Or if you have been inspired, whos ride(s) have influenced you in making your new beetle the way it is now 

favorite rides (other than yours







), inspirations
so regardless of its origination most qualify for the thread. the thing that is great about this is to see how different peeps/cultures do it! i personally think that the euros go nutz with their polo's etc but i love it at the same time.
You say "oldschoolers"... some would question why you would take a NB and make it look like and OB.. (if thats what your referring to)
theres lots to do to our cars. tons of stuff i would love to drop $$$ on but can't so keep em coming.
*note: this was not an attack on your post, opinion etc.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (OLD GHOST)*

I hope i'm not to late to offer up my pic of what i think is my heavy hitter.


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I hope i'm not to late to offer up my pic of what i think is my heavy hitter.








drool


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (eurobubble)*

your not too late, too bad the car is.


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

Is that the .:R Beetle that had the J_Lines and was sadly hurt on the way home from waterfest?


----------



## kcfoxie (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: (OLD GHOST)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OLD GHOST* »_remember the first post here
favorite rides (other than yours







), inspirations
so regardless of its origination most qualify for the thread. the thing that is great about this is to see how different peeps/cultures do it! i personally think that the euros go nutz with their polo's etc but i love it at the same time.
You say "oldschoolers"... some would question why you would take a NB and make it look like and OB.. (if thats what your referring to)
theres lots to do to our cars. tons of stuff i would love to drop $$$ on but can't so keep em coming.
*note: this was not an attack on your post, opinion etc.









Quite simply, it's easier to replicate icons than to forge new ones.
The new beetle is a rebirth, really a modernized, version of a classic. They share nothing *other than 8 valves pre-2006* in common besides a design arch. Since they brought it back, it makes sense to take the retro car and apply the retro themes. I'm seeing "Thunder Bunnies" with wild 80s-themed paint jobs crop up so I know I'm not the only one who decided retro was back in








But, really, it's a black bug. I can't stand all black/flat black/sleeper. I want something that really stands out w/out repainting. I found a good solution to this at an aircooled show, and after doing some googling around, decided I'm going to stick with it.
The problem is that the old schools (and by that I mean diehards who think anything post-1967 is not a real VW product) will probably hate what I've done... but most everyone else (especially super beetle owners) love the idea. Plus my local club chock full of GTIs and VR6's really liked the concept, and are offering help to make it happen.
No attack taken, I agree.. it's cool to see the differences in cultures by how you style a vehicle. My car will be so-cal aircooled inspired. Sadly, I can't delete the bumper on a NB


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (kcfoxie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kcfoxie* »_I found a good solution to this at an aircooled show, and after doing some googling around, decided I'm going to stick with it.


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (kcfoxie)*

well said kcfoxie and i agree. cant wait to see what you have going even though im a bit scared as i m not a super beetle fan.








bill, stay away from google!
and to follow up


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

badass


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (J Eagan)*

Holy hell! That is SUPER badass.








SMG


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (J Eagan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_your not too late, too bad the car is.


Oh no thats where your wrong, this car is like Steve Austin and we are going to make if faster stronger and better than it ever was before.









_Quote, originally posted by *J Eagan* »_Is that the .:R Beetle that had the J_Lines and was sadly hurt on the way home from waterfest?

Yes you are correct it's that same car, here is a pic right before waterfest 2005.


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

do you have a goal set for when the car is going to be done? I thought it was the 07 waterfest but im not sure.


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Oh no thats where your wrong, this car is like Steve Austin and we are going to make if faster stronger and better than it ever was before.

oh shiat, it lives!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (OLD GHOST)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J Eagan* »_







do you have a goal set for when the car is going to be done? I thought it was the 07 waterfest but im not sure.

That is the goal, we are hoping to have it back upa nd running early spring.


_Quote, originally posted by *OLD GHOST* »_
oh shiat, it lives!!









Well almost, this is how it looks as I type this.








So let's just say she's sleeping right now.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (J Eagan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J Eagan* »_








badass









man oh man oh man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Oh no thats where your wrong, this car is like Steve Austin and we are going to make if faster stronger and better than it ever was before.

good to hear. I was under the impression is was toast.


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

Wait, Jeff, that car has R32 drive train? If yes, then freaking nice and get that thing running quickly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r0nd3L* »_Wait, Jeff, that car has R32 drive train? If yes, then freaking nice and get that thing running quickly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









Please click on this link and watch the fun??
http://www.hostdub.com/albums/...1.mov
56K your better off sitting it out in Dever!


_Modified by [email protected] at 10:04 AM 12-22-2006_


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i want more


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

i got nothin http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## myblackbeetle (Dec 23, 2006)

*Heavy hitter from England*

Greetings from Nottingham, England!
Seeing as a few of you have been kind enough to post photos of our black New Beetle Cup 1.8T I thought I'd come in and join the party.
This is how the car started out - day 2 of ownership April 2001 waiting for new BBS LM 8.5x19 to be fitted at Digi-Tec in Datteln, Germany.
















This is how it is at the moment with just about everything modified / uprated / custom built on it- engine, transmission, suspension, brakes, wheels, interior, bodywork......
















































The car is not a trailer queen but then it isn't used daily either. It is enjoyed during the summer months attending VW shows around the UK and over the water in Europe (Belgium / Holland / Germany / Austria).
Thanks for putting the car forward, keep the thread open as it is inspirational to anyone who cares enough to be looking here.
Enjoy the holiday


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Heavy hitter from England (myblackbeetle)*

Very Nicely Done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Great job. What's the Body kit?
"Hollywood"


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: Heavy hitter from England (HollywoodsBug)*

nice. and nice to see it without a huge wing!
so yours is hte one i posted from the Edition 38 UK?
is that a Lupo steering wheel?



_Modified by OLD GHOST at 1:31 PM 12-23-2006_


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Heavy hitter from England (HollywoodsBug)*

You can't be serious, Hollywood lol?!
It's New Beetle Cup Kit.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Heavy hitter from England (r0nd3L)*

Sorry, what I meant was; where was it purchased, and the price








"Hollywood"


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Heavy hitter from England (HollywoodsBug)*

Bildon motorsport, only $4500


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

myblackbeetle, I would like to take the time to say your new beetle is absolutely a work of perfection. The way you have gone about taking the car to where it is today is nothing short of amazing. What a beautiful New Beetle














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## myblackbeetle (Dec 23, 2006)

*Thanks for the kind words*

I didn't expect to get such a positive response to my post - some people in England just cannot see why we have done the work to our car, they just don't 'get it'.
The Beetle Cup kit came from Volkswagen Racing UK in Milton Keynes, they organise the Volkswagen Cup race series over here and own all the remaining Beetle Cup parts. They sell them to Bildon as their US partners.
Steering wheel is from the Golf IV R32 - straight forward fitment using a Golf IV airbag, it's the pain to the credit card that takes time to heal.
Plans for next year include proper tuning work on the engine taking the power output to around 340-360 PS using KO4 turbo / inlet manifold / Audi S3 cylinder head / intercooler. Currently running around 220 PS on remap and other small additions using 100RON Shell V-Power.
The last upgrade was to the gearbox and transmission which makes such a difference. Fitted a 6 speed manual from a SEAT Ibiza Cupra R (comes with 225 PS as standard). Dropped a Quaife ATB diff in there and mated it to a lightened and balanced 240mm flywheel and uprated clutch, both from Helix Motorsport. Uprated drive shafts were also fitted to complete the upgrade.
The look we are working towards is OEM+ where less is more, this is the car that VW never built but VW UK are certainly aware of the work on it, directors regularly check out the progress being made on it in the workshop.


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Thanks for the kind words (myblackbeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *myblackbeetle* »_I didn't expect to get such a positive response to my post - some people in England just cannot see why we have done the work to our car, they just don't 'get it'.
its the same in the states. at least in florida. but ur car is beautiful. so sweet.


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: Thanks for the kind words (eurobubble)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurobubble* »_ ur car is beautiful. so sweet.









x2. Gorgeous


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Heavy hitter from England (myblackbeetle)*

*For the FIRST TIME since checking out this thread, I'll concede that this car is TRULY a "HEAVY HITTER" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Gorgeous in an "understated", "functional" OEM way. The kind of car we all dream of owning, and dream that VW would be smart enough to build!







Not some impractical, lowered, undriveable atrocity, with every manufacted mod made, tacked all over it







*
"Hollywood"








































http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i187/myblackbeetle/c4d7ade8.jpg[/img]
The car is not a trailer queen but then it isn't used daily either. It is enjoyed during the summer months attending VW shows around the UK and over the water in Europe (Belgium / Holland / Germany / Austria).
Thanks for putting the car forward, keep the thread open as it is inspirational to anyone who cares enough to be looking here.
Enjoy the holiday







[/QUOTE]

_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 10:25 AM 12-24-2006_


_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 10:26 AM 12-24-2006_


----------



## myblackbeetle (Dec 23, 2006)

*More Detail shots*

Ah ha - people with the same outlook as us live on the Vortex - I could get to like it a lot here. I kept trying to register but couldn't get it to work, then I worked out that Firefox was stopping me from joining you all.
More detail shots for you, front brakes are AP Racing 6 pot calipers with EBC Green Stuff pads on 380mm x 33mm custom grooved floating discs. Wheel is BBS RS-GT 8.5x20 ET38 with Continental Sport 2 245/30x20 rubber band. Suspension is H&R height adjustable Clubsport kit with uprated H&R front anti-roll bar, Audi S3 lower strut brace and Neuspeed upper strut brace. To say it is firm would be an understatement, to say it rolled slightly would be a lie. This is truely flat and planted on all but Belgian roads (read farm tracks). Chromed wheel bolts complete the detailing.
















This is how it used to look for a couple of years until everyone got onto the Votex look
















The current look is merely an extension of this former style but executed to a greater detail
This is the interior at present using Golf IV Recaro seats retrimmed with NB logos 








but coming out soon to fit a retrimmed split folding rear seat (ultra rare even in Germany where I eventually sourced it) along with these bad boys 








(Audi RS4 Shell Recaros with full electric adjustment)
Hangin' with the big dogs
















Best wishes
Graham & Vicky


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: More Detail shots (myblackbeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *myblackbeetle* »_









WOW! A++!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
SMG


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Heavy hitter from England (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_*For the FIRST TIME since checking out this thread, I'll concede that this car is TRULY a "HEAVY HITTER" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Gorgeous in an "understated", "functional" OEM way. The kind of car we all dream of owning, and dream that VW would be smart enough to build!







Not some impractical, lowered, undriveable atrocity, with every manufacted mod made, tacked all over it







*
"Hollywood"










This car is a beauty, yes. But how you can sit there and say that its functional and something vw would build makes no sense. Is it really practical for you to be lowered on 20 inch wheels with a 30 series tire? Again i'm not knocking on the car , i love this car, just I think you got it a bit confused. Try driving this dream practical car as you say on the streets of NY. And who are you to say that we *ALL* dream of owning a car like this? Speak for yourself.


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

wow


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Heavy hitter from England (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_
This car is a beauty, yes. But how you can sit there and say that its functional and something vw would build makes no sense. Is it really practical for you to be lowered on 20 inch wheels with a 30 series tire? Again i'm not knocking on the car , i love this car, just I think you got it a bit confused. Try driving this dream practical car as you say on the streets of NY. And who are you to say that we *ALL* dream of owning a car like this? Speak for yourself. 



Man you really have got a bug (and I don't mean a NB







) up your A _ _, don't you








"Hollywood"


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Heavy hitter from England (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_
Man you really have got a bug (and I don't mean a NB







) up your A _ _, don't you








"Hollywood"









It certainly isn't near as bad in my case as its in yours though. At least the bug is not in my brain. Go put some more RUF stickers on your car... you missed a few spots.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: Heavy hitter from England (FastAndFurious)*

You guys both have something shoved up your ass, it's Christmas, stop hating.
(Happy Holidays!)
SMG


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Heavy hitter from England (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_
It certainly isn't near as bad in my case as its in yours though. At least the bug is not in my brain. Go put some more RUF stickers on your car... you missed a few spots.









You know what dude, the guy's right. It's Christmas.







As far as the "Ruf Theme", I wouldn't really expect *you* to *get it*







That's cool, I certainly ain't doin' it to get *your* approval







I know, no matter what I post here, you'll have *somthin'* to say. All I was tryin' to do was pay a guy some props on his ride. Whatru, jealous







Don't know what your beef is with me, or my car, but I guess it's a good thing it doesn't mean anything to me. Merry Christmas








"Hollywood"









_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 9:39 AM 12-25-2006_

_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 9:40 AM 12-25-2006_

_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 9:42 AM 12-25-2006_


_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 11:35 AM 12-25-2006_


----------



## myblackbeetle (Dec 23, 2006)

*What's practical??*

Relax guys - loosen the boxers a bit more and breathe.
For such a heaviy modified car it is very practical. It has 4 seats, the rear seat folds down if needed. The front seats are easy entry to allow rear seat access. The boot has a 5 channel amp and a 12" sub built into a flat false floor. We take the car with a boot full of luguage and cleaning materials to shows across Europe. We have a silly amount of Alpine electronic gear installed in the car but it doesn't get in the way or have to be hidden, it is a stealth install hence the OEM+ tag. Granted the combination of 30 profile tyres and competition spec suspension will rattle the fillings out of your teeth on some roads but we couldn't be doing with the boat-like ride of a 4x4.
Anyway - when am I ever likely to be driving around New York? The nearest I get is driving by the Baltimore Exchange diner in Nottingham.
We use a Bora (Jetta) 1.8T if we want practical but that's going soon to make way for a new Audi TT, not quite as practical as the Bora but there's always car rental in the next village if we need to move more people or boxes around.
Like we agreed a few threads back, not everyone 'gets it' which is why those who do appreciate such things. Otherwise we would all be driving Toyotas and not enjoying our rides








Have a good Christmas
Graham


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: What's practical?? (myblackbeetle)*

Graham,
*I* get it, and *Love* it. Merry Christmas to you and yours!








"Hollywood"


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: What's practical?? (HollywoodsBug)*








merry x mas everyone


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: What's practical?? (J Eagan)*

fastandfurious i thought you were leaving this thread after i made you look like a fool by pointing out to everyone that your coments are jealously motivated! stop hating on people for making there cars look amazing, if you dont dream of making your beetle look as good as the one from england than your full of it.oh and having your name set as fastandfurious pretty much tells me your a major dork anyway.well merry christmas and i hope santa brings you some self esteem you panzy................


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: What's practical?? (calilocal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *calilocal* »_fastandfurious i thought you were leaving this thread after i made you look like a fool by pointing out to everyone that your coments are jealously motivated! stop hating on people for making there cars look amazing, if you dont dream of making your beetle look as good as the one from england than your full of it.oh and having your name set as fastandfurious pretty much tells me your a major dork anyway.well merry christmas and i hope santa brings you some self esteem you panzy................

I'm with you there man.
Merry Christmas, everybody


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: What's practical?? (r0nd3L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *calilocal* »_
fastandfurious i thought you were leaving this thread after i made you look like a fool by pointing out to everyone that your coments are jealously motivated! stop hating on people for making there cars look amazing, if you dont dream of making your beetle look as good as the one from england than your full of it.oh and having your name set as fastandfurious pretty much tells me your a major dork anyway.well merry christmas and i hope santa brings you some self esteem you panzy................



_Quote, originally posted by *r0nd3L* »_
I'm with you there man.
Merry Christmas, everybody









You know what? I'm with ya *BOTH*







I was beginnin' to think it was just *me *this guy has an issue with. From the looks of the posts here, seems he's created quite a reputation for himself








Merry Christmas Everyone! I hope







brought everything you asked for








"Hollywood"











_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 7:34 PM 12-25-2006_


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: What's practical?? (calilocal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *calilocal* »_fastandfurious i thought you were leaving this thread after i made you look like a fool by pointing out to everyone that your coments are jealously motivated! stop hating on people for making there cars look amazing, if you dont dream of making your beetle look as good as the one from england than your full of it.oh and having your name set as fastandfurious pretty much tells me your a major dork anyway.well merry christmas and i hope santa brings you some self esteem you panzy................

You've got class , especially at that age? are you really 31?
The only fool here is you man. All you know how to do is shout names and make personal remarks, i've ignored you in the past but someone should shut your mouth, too bad your all the way on the other side. Nobody is hating on anything especially that car that was mensioned and why in the world would i be jelous ? jelous of what? Dreaming of making my car the way he has it done? I don't sit here and dream about cars anymore, i guees i'm past that level in my life. I'm sorry you feel that way. I've spent a ton of money on my car which proves you that much that i dont need to be jelous, especially over something that in the end, is still a VW BEETLE. You want to judge me on my username, well if you were around long enough you would know that it started off as an inside joke with the locals, therefore has nothing to do with me really. Dont get worked up over it, its just a username and even I think its funny. What bothers me with certain characters on here is that they trash the vortex so much and go post on the ORG all this nonsense, and then keep coming back here acting all fake. And those certain people know who they are, I dont need to mension names. You don't know me nor will you ever know me so keep those personal attacks in california, away from me. I never even said anything to you up to this point. And making comments about one's selfesteem based on username is ridicilous. Again, you don't know me so why judge and call names.

To the blackbeetle owner, i've got nothing against you but the outmost respect. I like what you have done, i was just making a point that VW would never make something like this because in reallity something like this would hardly be driveable in the states. I'm talking from US perspective that it wouldnt be practical to throw on 20's and run 30 series tires and top of that lower it. I rattled my fillings out with my coilovers slammed on stretched 35 series tire's on 18's, i can only imagine driving on 20's with 30's. I've daily driven slammed over the years and i know what it takes to do this. Thats why even at 68k, i've replaced almost every part of the suspension/steering/bushings etc. From one black beetle owner to the other, i guees we got something in common. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Brave.








Merry X-mas
-Bash


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: What's practical?? (FastAndFurious)*

i got two things to say and im going to end this! stop acting like such a whining bit*h,and if you ever come to cali plz let me know so i can smack you! oh and merry christmas







oops thats three things............


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: What's practical?? (calilocal)*

Well in that case ,you have my permission to perform that intricate biological function on yourself.


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: What's practical?? (calilocal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *calilocal* »_i got two things to say and im going to end this! stop acting like such a whining bit*h,and if you ever come to cali plz let me know so i can smack you! oh and merry christmas







oops thats three things............
those are some fightin words.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: What's practical?? (myblackbeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *myblackbeetle* »_Relax guys - loosen the boxers a bit more and breathe. Graham

Sincerely,
An ORG "faker"


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: What's practical?? (Billsbug)*

Take your personal battles elsewhere, this isn't the place for it.
Now, back to looking at some hot-ass NB's.








SMG


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: What's practical?? (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_Take your personal battles elsewhere, this isn't the place for it.
SMG

I agree. That's all I was tryin' to do, but notsofastnfurious keeps havin' some kind of issues.
"Hollywood"


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)




----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (J Eagan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J Eagan* »_









I always wondered why this car had an Oettinger sticker under the window? I don't seen any Oettinger on it.


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_
I always wondered why this car had an Oettinger sticker under the window? I don't seen any Oettinger on it.


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (J Eagan)*

Thats my friend Paul's vortex blue...I honestly dont remember what he had from Oettinger on there either...I think he might of had that small rear add on rear valence...but anyways its a beautiful clean car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

certainly nice and clean. I love his suspension setup and his wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8T_Moe (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (J Eagan)*

Maybe he has some Oettinger interior stuff like pedals and/or shift knob.


----------



## madster (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_
I always wondered why this car had an Oettinger sticker under the window? I don't seen any Oettinger on it.

what kind of eyelids are those?









_Modified by madster at 10:08 AM 1-2-2007_

















_Modified by madster at 10:08 AM 1-2-2007_


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (madster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *madster* »_what kind of eyelids are those?

IDK, but they look good. NBs are probably the only car that can make eyelids look good.


----------



## KatWoman (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: More Detail shots (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_
WOW! A++!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
SMG

x11ty billion!


----------



## jonboy72 (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: What's practical?? (calilocal)*

great car! think i was the first person to put pics of it on the vortex, so some brits love the car! makes a change from the usual, cheap chrome add ons and audi rep wheels!
J


----------



## Stephen_Hawking (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: What's practical?? (r0nd3L)*

I hit these so hard, they left me paralized!


----------



## kellykutthroat (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: What's practical?? (Stephen_Hawking)*

hahaha. omg. amazing!!


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

sweet
mother
of 
God
. . ......


----------



## :Stever-Strike: (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: (J Eagan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J Eagan* »_sweet
mother
of 
God
. . ......


i like it


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: Stever-Strike*


_Quote, originally posted by *:Stever-Strike:* »_

i like it
















You dont deserve to have a Volkswagen then


----------



## kellykutthroat (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: (J Eagan)*

all of this negativity needs to be dropped. end of story.


----------



## kellykutthroat (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: (kellykutthroat)*









what the deuce?


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (kellykutthroat)*

Can we start posting pics of hot NB's again and not ugly-ass cars?
Posting these stupid pics isn't funny, it's retarded and it's ruining this thread.
SMG


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_Can we start posting pics of hot NB's again and not ugly-ass cars?
Posting these stupid pics isn't funny, it's retarded and it's ruining this thread.
SMG


Yeah, now STOP IT already!


----------



## kellykutthroat (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

hahah your amazing


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Thanks for the kind words (myblackbeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *myblackbeetle* »_Plans for next year include proper tuning work on the engine taking the power output to around 340-360 PS using KO4 turbo / inlet manifold / Audi S3 cylinder head / intercooler.

But why not just upgrade to a big turbo set up?


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

god damn. that is some great skill to make that


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (eurobubble)*

Yeah, KO4 won't give you 350HP. If you get 250bhp, you should be happy


----------



## pueblorrado v3.0 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: (kellykutthroat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kellykutthroat* »_








what the deuce?

absolutely, without doubt, a photoshop. but i would rock it on the weekends.
and i agree. get the digital pics outta here. feel free to make an official hideous and absurd new beetle thread


_Modified by pueblorrado v3.0 at 2:53 AM 1-6-2007_


----------



## bigsexyTDI (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re:*









Pure sweet sex


----------



## bigsexyTDI (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re:*

subdued, yet clean


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

wow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8T_Moe (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (J Eagan)*

That thing is crazy looking. Looks like a hill climb car.


----------



## Color-rado (Nov 17, 2005)

prolly not a single part a a beetle left on that car but it is sexy none the less.


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: (Color-rado)*

What the hell... why not resurrect this old thread... some newbies haven't seen these heavy hitters yet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## green eyed diablito (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: (JimmyD)*

this newbie thanks you! very cool.


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: (green eyed diablito)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

yeah! its back


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (J Eagan)*

my car should be done soon and it is going to be more than worthy so someone nominate me so i dont piss anyone off in here


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: (calilocal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J Eagan* »_
yeah! its back

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









_Quote, originally posted by *calilocal* »_my car should be done soon and it is going to be more than worthy so someone nominate me so i dont piss anyone off in here









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








What's Vortex without all the








I'll nominate you bro! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (JimmyD)*

nice i knew you would







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TurboR36 (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: (calilocal)*

well it don't run yet but here is a little peak......








think lots and lots of power and total weight under 2500ibs....


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (TurboR36)*

nice welds! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TurboR36 (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: (calilocal)*

yea we built it in the summer last year it was about 117 that day.... not the prettiest looking but the penetration is there and that's all that really matters it will be leather wrapped in the future so it don't really matter.


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (TurboR36)*

Well someone has to keep this on topic:


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (TurboR36)*

i kinda like it polished http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jd007 (Mar 17, 2005)

that bug had downs syndrome.
jd


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: (jd007)*

*!.!.B.U.M.P.!.!*


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (JimmyD)*

Hears mine its a work in progress but future heavy hitter guanine VW motorsports RSi Kit


















_Modified by VR6BUG at 10:24 PM 8-11-2007_


_Modified by VR6BUG at 10:24 PM 8-11-2007_


----------



## Y2kPython (May 31, 2003)

*Re: (VR6BUG)*

^^ Wow that is one nice looking NB. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ah64gunner (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (Y2kPython)*

Someday someone will nominate me (when I am done)


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

bring it back!


----------



## rl in NJ (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: What's practical?? (r0nd3L)*

bump


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: What's practical?? (rl in NJ)*

i need to see some more cars


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: What's practical?? (eurobubble)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurobubble* »_i need to see some more cars

NB's: http://www.beetlebox.de/index....at=14








NB chicks: http://www.beetlebox.de/index....at=20


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: What's practical?? (Billsbug)*

finally Bill you post something worthy of looking at! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: What's practical?? (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_finally Bill you post something worthy of looking at! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: What's practical?? (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
NB's: http://www.beetlebox.de/index....at=14








NB chicks: http://www.beetlebox.de/index....at=20










damn thats alot of pics


----------



## BEARJAM BHRIFIC (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: (APXADCT)*

APXADCT says, "Frank P. does not even drive his Beetle. To me that equals weak. And for the rest, if all of it is show and no go they should not even be here. If it does go I hope they track them, because if not-WEAK!!"

Do I know you?
Actually, I DO drive both of my Beetles, but I have more fun in my BMW. 


































_Modified by BEARJAM BHRIFIC at 8:07 PM 9-8-2007_


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: What's practical?? (Billsbug)*

..............










_Modified by localcali at 12:13 AM 9-9-2007_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: What's practical?? (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_..............









http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: What's practical?? (Billsbug)*

Hey bill can you post up that pic of you and that d.y.k.e again










_Modified by localcali at 9:04 AM 9-10-2007_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: What's practical?? (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_Hey bill can you post up that pic of you and that **** again









.


----------



## anothermk4 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: What's practical?? (Billsbug)*

geez, look at the wheel gap on that m6


----------



## PzwoTDI (Apr 6, 2000)

*Re: What's practical?? (anothermk4)*

Sweet stuff in this post http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BEARJAM BHRIFIC (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: What's practical?? (anothermk4)*

You should see it now with the 15" Brembos all around and the 1.5" drop!


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: What's practical?? (BEARJAM BHRIFIC)*

Post some pics Frankie boy! There really isnt anything anyone can say because its an M6 and its in a league of its own, kinda like apples to oranges. Better yet apples to butternut squash


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: What's practical?? (anothermk4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *anothermk4* »_geez, look at the wheel gap on that m6

yeah, what a piece of ****


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: What's practical?? (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_
yeah, what a piece of ****









LOL


----------



## gurlieDUBracer (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: What's practical?? (FastAndFurious)*

This may not be a sweet NB... but its mine and I love it... just 

































AND HERE IS MY OLD RIDE...R.I.P.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: What's practical?? (gurlieDUBracer)*

Well if no ones is gonna nominate me, then Im doingit myself you bastards... Dont mind the headlights new ones coming, had an accident with acetone and needed a quick fix


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: What's practical?? ([email protected])*

I will nominate you and I think you should win just because your lady makes your car look good







just playin, nice meeting you at dubfest and your car is sweet with that vr and airbags http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: What's practical?? (localcali)*

Werd hit me up if you end up needing a new 3" catback, ill get u set up.
Good to meet you too man.


----------



## white86gti (Feb 19, 2005)

proof a whit S would look good as ****


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: What's practical?? ([email protected])*

how much we talkin John?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: What's practical?? (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_how much we talkin John? 

send some info my way as well. I need to build a 3" from the cat back (including cat) but I am being lazy.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: What's practical?? (bugasm99)*

I officially nominate johns vr6 beetle http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


















_Modified by FastAndFurious at 3:53 PM 9-12-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: What's practical?? (FastAndFurious)*

PM's sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks F&F








I should be able to start making some real progress on it again now, turbo, AWD, interior, some more body work, and new wheels coming already.


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: What's practical?? (FastAndFurious)*

i got u too john.....for a while i had ur car as my background


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: What's practical?? (eurobubble)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurobubble* »_i got u too john.....for a while i had ur car as my background

and part of it's past lives on in Miami!


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: What's practical?? (Billsbug)*

What kinda shoes you throwing on her John? Good thing you got rid of the miglia's those things were hidious


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: What's practical?? (localcali)*



















_Modified by [email protected] at 1:15 PM 9-12-2007_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: What's practical?? (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_What kinda shoes you throwing on her John? Good thing you got rid of the miglia's those things were hidious









http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: What's practical?? ([email protected])*

nice! looks good, Here is a sticker that bill wanted me to print for him so he could put it on his car







http://freddyherrera.com/galle...ber=2


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: What's practical?? (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_nice! looks good, Here is a sticker that bill wanted me to print for him so he could put it on his car







http://freddyherrera.com/galle...ber=2

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: What's practical?? (Billsbug)*

This is like picking on the handicap







Well I guess having a face that looks like someone dropped a piano on is a handicap


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: What's practical?? (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_This is like picking on the handicap







Well I guess having a face that looks like someone dropped a piano on is a handicap









http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: What's practical?? (Billsbug)*

whos that in the pic???


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: What's practical?? (eurobubble)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurobubble* »_whos that in the pic???

Me and the wifey, when she was 7 months pregnant last November, just one day b4 the piano dropped on me.


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: What's practical?? (eurobubble)*

aww how cute! Hey I think I saw you in the silence of the lambs, you were that guy who tucked his hotdog in between his legs so he could look like a girl


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: What's practical?? (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_aww how cute! Hey I think I saw you in the silence of the lambs, you were that guy who tucked his hotdog in between his legs so he could look like a girl









http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## PzwoTDI (Apr 6, 2000)

*Re: What's practical?? (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_ 










This NB is sooo pimp http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: What's practical?? (PzwoTDI)*

That pic kills me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: What's practical?? (localcali)*

Some allstar in another thread said "Ive never seen a guy so happy to be driving a new beetle..."
Needless to say it got out of hand, I asked him if he needed to compensate for his cocktail weiner or something, and all he had was 
"My girlfriends 64 ragtop is that low"....
So I told him so was my 64 Empi Imp, but if he wanted to be the winner of the lowest car contest we could also hold a fastest car contest too...
Gotta love the Tex...
Ill have the car in the shop to modify some things and get it to lay on the frame rails in the next few weeks here










_Modified by [email protected] at 10:37 PM 9-13-2007_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: What's practical?? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_"My girlfriends 64 ragtop is that low"....

Is this his chick?


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: What's practical?? (Billsbug)*

Damn thats sexy


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: What's practical?? (VR6BUG)*

Yeah she is yummy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: What's practical?? (localcali)*

the car also


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: What's practical?? (VR6BUG)*

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif that series of pictures


----------



## Darkstar6 (Mar 21, 2006)

subscribed!
The 'tex is such a love/hate place to kick it.. I just can't get enough!


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: What's practical?? (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 









I dont know what the beef is but at 54 he looks pretty good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: What's practical?? (FastAndFurious)*

its all fun and games nothing serious on my end! I just like to goof around and could care less either way


----------



## gtpon22s (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: What's practical?? (localcali)*

those wheels e pretty sick eurojetracing john!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NBSport (May 13, 2002)

*Re: What's practical?? (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
Is this his chick?

















uh...wow?


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: What's practical?? (NBSport)*

legs galore http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rl in NJ (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*

ttt


----------



## l5gcw0b (Mar 3, 2000)

*Re: New Beetle heavy hitters (J Eagan)*

Just a couple pic's from my archive, not sure who it belongs to...


----------



## batcat420 (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: What's practical?? (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif that series of pictures

There's more? Where?


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: What's practical?? (UFC_Champ_Scott)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UFC_Champ_Scott* »_
There's more? Where?

http://kustomcoachwerks.com/ga...=7428 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## racerbunny24 (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (calilocal)*

we have 3 of these at my work, 
one shoots water out of the top


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (racerbunny24)*


----------



## racerbunny24 (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

haha, one even has a "shamu3" license plate


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

^^^^ Nice Johnny.


----------



## BEARJAM BHRIFIC (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: (racerbunny24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *racerbunny24* »_haha, one even has a "shamu3" license plate

We used to have the SHAMU bugs attend our ToyJam event for the children's hospital here in Long Beach. The one that squirts water is cute for about 5 minutes...then it gets annoying!


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*(BEARJAM BHRIFIC)*

Twas the night before Christmas and caught at the light, 
Was a domestic V8 and no cops in sight, 
I will try, I will try with this 1.8 liter motor, 
To beat this damn Mustang, even with it's big blower. 
As light goes to green and I pull like no joke, 
The Mustang erupts in clouds of tire smoke. 
Now Smasher, now Rev-ver, now Stroker, now Blitzin, 
These are the names of my four-banger pistons. 
Racing ahead I'm the star of the action, 
But I know I'm in trouble when that blown Mustang gets traction. 
Grabbing second, I hear the RPM's sing, 
My rearview mirror is blocked by my Caractere Wing. 
I now hear the roar, of that big monster gaining. 
All I can do is keep that four-banger straining. 
In a second, the shockwave hits with a blast, 
My VW stickers go flying, now a thing of the past. 
Don't bother with third, 'cause now it's too late, 
Just try to act cool, like you can relate. 
Looking up at the taillights as they get smaller, 
The driver backs off just to give me a holler, 
"You can't win them all," he says in fling, 
"You may not win any in that silly thing," 
I scowled and I revved and let out a sigh, 
& did my classic trademark high speed fly-by, 
Then I smiled and revved as I pulled out of sight, 
With my new mods tomorrow, it will be a better night." 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Suspekt (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: (BEARJAM BHRIFIC) (Billsbug)*









I prefer this one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (BEARJAM BHRIFIC) (Suspekt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_I think it's a shame that nobody's made a nice grille insert that fits in like stock but maybe looks nicer. The caractere is sort of that, but it has a lip built onto it that fits over the bumper and just doesn't flow well. SMG


Finally done! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Caractere on the left, Turbo S on the right. It takes TWO grills to make it work, one for the fog sections, one for the middle.








Close up, fits perfectly. Coolant temps have really dropped.








Fogs are now moved out to the corners, like what u see on most new cars now:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (BEARJAM BHRIFIC) (Billsbug)*

looks really good Bill. Now all you need to do is ditch the emblem ...


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*(BEARJAM BHRIFIC) ([email protected])*

Don't believe in shaving NB's, other VW models yes, NB's no. With only one grill it looks like it has no 'nose'.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (BEARJAM BHRIFIC) (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_Don't believe in shaving NB's, 

yet you want my hood sooo bad ...


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (BEARJAM BHRIFIC) ([email protected])*

Oh yeah, and u can bet a 3-D badge would get slapped on it too!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (BEARJAM BHRIFIC) (Billsbug)*

thats it, your off the list of possible recipients.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (BEARJAM BHRIFIC) ([email protected])*


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (BEARJAM BHRIFIC) ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
yet you want my hood sooo bad ...









Is it for sale?


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (BEARJAM BHRIFIC) (SMOOTH)*

Bumpity bump...Any newbies?


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (BEARJAM BHRIFIC) (SMOOTH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SMOOTH* »_
Is it for sale?

Don't tell me you're crazy enough to attempt shaving the engine bay, but too lazy to make up your own hood.


----------



## NB_Turbo1 (Jun 2, 2007)

Ill throw mine in the thread


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

I like the pic...


----------



## NB_Turbo1 (Jun 2, 2007)

where do you find these places? haha really nice pic


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (NB_Turbo1)*

Wouldn't mind seeing an action shot of localcali's car, preferably sideways lots of spin. One of my favorites. You got vids dude? 
Got a ton of pics from BillsBug, thanks again for that.


----------



## jsdny (Dec 22, 2007)

Here's a older picture of mine, from a few years ago.








http://i34.photobucket.com/alb...6.jpg


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: New Beetle heavy hitters (jsdny)*

Stop nominating yourselves. That's not the point of a heavy hitters thread.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: New Beetle heavy hitters (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_Stop nominating yourselves. That's not the point of a heavy hitters thread.

















I nominate *jsdny*.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: New Beetle heavy hitters (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_That's not the point of a heavy hitters thread.









This hasn't been a true 'heavy hitters' thread since the second page ...


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: New Beetle heavy hitters ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
This hasn't been a true 'heavy hitters' thread since the second page ...

We can dream, right?
I can atleast that I've tried to rise above it and abstained from self-nominating. [_But then my car's shown up in the "dope shizz" thread, so nyah!







_]


----------



## gilligan69 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: New Beetle heavy hitters (13minutes)*

I totally Agree, So tell us Jordan where does the "Heavy Hitters" Line lay???


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: New Beetle heavy hitters (gilligan69)*

The line lays with not nominating yourself or asking someone to nominate you.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: New Beetle heavy hitters (SomeMacGuy)*

Jordan, will you nominate me?


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: New Beetle heavy hitters ([email protected])*


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: New Beetle heavy hitters (SomeMacGuy)*

Hello all,
I would like to nominate a heavy hitter fo' sho'
Think his plates say "Wide Body Beetle"
Not sure what his screen name is, and I can't post pics. from work.
I love this car, was my screen saver for quite awhile. 
Bildon wide body kit, sure you guys know more about than I do. Thanks


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

hmmmm, Devin in York PA maybe? I can't think of his damn sn...


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (ginanana)*

I wanna say it's VRBUG???







He's got a twelve valve swap, maybe he's too busy to 'tex because he's installing AWD form a TT?
I'll try and post up pics when I get home tonite, as I'll be glued to the vortex and my phone all night...might be buying a 'rocco










_Modified by Amsterdam087 at 12:57 PM 3-27-2008_


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*

I'm hear. thanks for the invite man. Please post up pics of my car. I love finding pics that people took of my car. My car is at the shop right now getting more body work. Its getting Audi door handles, TT gas cap and some more smoothing. Also its getting a completely SHAVED BAY!!!!!!







I'm going to post up a new thread once I get some more time to go to the shop weekly to take pics. The motor is coming out to be painted, polished and powder coated. Were raising the spring cups up an inch and notching the frame up front in prep for air ride. Im shooting to lay the Rsi kit on the ground on 20" HRE's








Here is a pic of a bay my body guy did


































































_Modified by VR6BUG at 12:33 AM 3-28-2008_


_Modified by VR6BUG at 12:35 AM 3-28-2008_


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (VR6BUG)*

More pics to come soon


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (VR6BUG)*

Nice pics dude, thanks for chiming in. Love that rear shot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Keep me posted when you get her all buttoned back up, I need to see more, more, more I tell you!


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*

It will probably be an all summer project. I'm getting the car back with the shaved bay with the motor and trans out of it so I can rebuild it and polish, paint, chrome and powder coat them. Ill post pics up of the progress along the way. I should have some by the middle of April of the progress


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (VR6BUG)*

I look forward to that thread!!!
Respect http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

BUMP?


----------



## Eurobeetle (Feb 23, 2008)

whos the guy with a white beetle with a turbo s kit and a vr6 swap


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Eurobeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eurobeetle* »_whos the guy with a white beetle with a turbo s kit and a vr6 swap

Johnny at EuroJet.


----------



## jazzcat2001 (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
Johnny at EuroJet. 

and that car sounds like a scalded ape http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (jazzcat2001)*

I think I saw Johns car on speed channels show "Pass Time" the other nite. Actually, i'm 99% sure I did.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Ya that was me, all my friends in lowlifevw.com got on to the show for a VW edition, the producer wanted a watercooled contingent as well, little old v.s. new so they called me. My car is not set up for go fast straight line by any means, air suspension and extra weight coupled with my poor drag racing skills and a pro light equalled a 15.2 second 1/4 mi








It was fun though, and off camera i was hitting on that blonde in the starting area pretty fierce, they cut the spots where I kept making her laugh as we were walking up.








Next show season it will have : new wheels, new air ride, BT, more body work, new interior new sound system, and hanging in the balance and funds and availability permitting AWD


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_... and a pro light equalled a 15.2 second 1/4 mi









haha, I wasn't going to say anything about that







Its all for fun though. right!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

It was fun till i got back to the pits where all my friends were waiting.... Im still not living that one down....
all the more reason for a GT35r at least


----------



## 1bar (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## jazzcat2001 (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (1bar)*


----------



## jazzcat2001 (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (jazzcat2001)*


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (1bar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1bar* »_









I know that goon


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Your engine bay pic gives me such a dirty grin on my face!


----------



## NB_Turbo1 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: (jazzcat2001)*

does anybody know how difficult that type of speedo conversion would be??


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

that is for a MK4 VR6. there is a thread on NewBeetle.org on Using an RSI Cluster


----------



## jazzcat2001 (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (NB_Turbo1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NB_Turbo1* »_does anybody know how difficult that type of speedo conversion would be??

you have to flip a wire from one harness to the other but other than that just getting it lined up and mounted


----------



## NB_Turbo1 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: (jazzcat2001)*

awesome so it is as easy as i hoped it would be, anyone have any opinions on that look opposed to the circle one we already have?


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (NB_Turbo1)*

NB Turbo1,
IM me your e-mail, I have something to show you...


----------



## NB_Turbo1 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*

im sent


----------



## jazzcat2001 (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_NB Turbo1,
IM me your e-mail, I have something to show you...

is it related to the gauge cluster because you can email that to me too if that is the case


----------



## jazzcat2001 (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (NB_Turbo1)*

getting a large tach AND a temp gauge that doesn't involve a blue light? its freaking sweet is what it is 
_Quote, originally posted by *NB_Turbo1* »_awesome so it is as easy as i hoped it would be, anyone have any opinions on that look opposed to the circle one we already have?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (jazzcat2001)*

no wire flipping, mk4 to mk4 cluster is plug and play, just have to cut the dash to accomodate and make a mounting bracket. or else cut the dash from a GTI/Jetta out and mold it into the beetle dash to hold the GTI/jetta cluster


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (NB_Turbo1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NB_Turbo1* »_awesome so it is as easy as i hoped it would be, anyone have any opinions on that look opposed to the circle one we already have?

It's great, but I'm just too partial to the simpler design over gaining a working temperature gauge (and another clock..for that matter.)


----------



## jazzcat2001 (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_no wire flipping, mk4 to mk4 cluster is plug and play, just have to cut the dash to accomodate and make a mounting bracket. or else cut the dash from a GTI/Jetta out and mold it into the beetle dash to hold the GTI/jetta cluster









thats crazy...thats just what i read on newbeetle.org forever ago and when i pulled the wiring diagrams i thought that one of the wires did need to be flip flopped around...

if it really is plug and play then i need to start looking for a cluster


----------



## NB_Turbo1 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: (jazzcat2001)*

yea me too, i guess i agree on the clock thing but a bigger rpm gauge would be nicer not that its really needed too much, this is easier than the rewiring to make the mph and rpms switched like i have seen in some http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (jazzcat2001)*

I didint change a thing, and added the MFA stalk to the column, and everything has been working flawlessly for years http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jazzcat2001 (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

would i be able to use any 2.0 cluster on that or do i have to find a specific one? would vag com be needed to reprogram anything?

and just to keep it on topic










_Modified by jazzcat2001 at 11:30 PM 4-11-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (jazzcat2001)*

Heres the jist:
what you need is ANY cluster that is the same Immobilizer platform as yours, meaning:
If yours is 200 to 2002.5 its Immo2, and anything after that is Immo 3. Immo3 ecus and immo2 clusters don't get along, and vice versa. So to be safe you need the same year cluster as your car.
#2 it needs to be out of a car with the same # of cyl as your engine, the tach pulse is produced by the ECU, and if its a 4 cyl tach pulse, a tach calibrated for 6 cyl will go crazy. there are modules that will correct a tach pulse however should you be dead set on an R32 or the like cluster. but i digress
#3 it needs to be from the same transmission type, manual or auto. This can be changed but its a PITA, so to save yourself the trouble get the same trans setup
#4, the immobilizer and the keys will need to be reprogrammed. This can only be done by the dealer, IT CANNOT BE DONE WITH VAG COM ANY LONGER. the gecko system defeated that a few years ago. It will run you around 180$ to do this. and some dealers may be picky about this, and may require a brand new cluster in order to reprog it for you.

Now have at it


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Heres the jist:
what you need is ANY cluster that is the same Immobilizer platform as yours, meaning:
If yours is 200 to 2002.5 its Immo2, and anything after that is Immo 3. Immo3 ecus and immo2 clusters don't get along, and vice versa. So to be safe you need the same year cluster as your car.


And what about (preimmobilizer) '99s and '98s? [for the curious








]


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (13minutes)*

then any pre immobilizser cluster will work as well. Im fairly certain ANY cluster will work for you, but there may be strings attached as well... not sure.


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_then any pre immobilizser cluster will work as well. Im fairly certain ANY cluster will work for you, but there may be strings attached as well... not sure.

Just so long as the "We quietly changed the connectors" monster stays at bay.


----------



## mk4gazm (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (-KIX-)*

hey guys what kind of gauge pod is he running over the instrument cluster ? not the dash pod but the one behind the steering wheel ? 

_Quote, originally posted by *-KIX-* »_Since nobody here put my bug I am going to SUper pic Whore this thread....








Its new plate and front grill:








Side Shot








ECS brakes for filling the RSi 18 wheels!:








Seats








dash








Side shot








Rainy day!
















Hope you like it.



_Quote, originally posted by *-KIX-* »_Since nobody here put my bug I am going to SUper pic Whore this thread....








Its new plate and front grill:








Side Shot








ECS brakes for filling the RSi 18 wheels!:








Seats








dash








Side shot








Rainy day!
















Hope you like it.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (mk4gazm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk4gazm* »_hey guys what kind of gauge pod is he running over the instrument cluster ? not the dash pod but the one behind the steering wheel ? 


Custom-made, I'm having one done right now by *krautrocket*, lookie here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1


----------



## kvbett (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

2.1 supercharged beetle...










_Modified by kvbett at 6:36 PM 4-19-2008_


----------



## FiftyPence (Apr 25, 2004)

In reference to the following picture I'll admit she is hot but I am also very interested to learn more about that Bug. What year is it, does anyone have more information please?


----------



## cmitchelli (Jan 10, 2005)

the aircooled bug is a '57 or earlier.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (cmitchelli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cmitchelli* »_ the aircooled bug is a '57 or earlier.

you are correct, i think


----------



## CustomCooled (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (FiftyPence)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FiftyPence* »_In reference to the following picture I'll admit she is hot but I am also very interested to learn more about that Bug. What year is it, does anyone have more information please?









Both are hot!








Car was built by kustom coach werks in CO. It also says that in bottom left corner of pic.


----------



## FiftyPence (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (CustomCooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CustomCooled* »_
Both are hot!








Car was built by kustom coach werks in CO. It also says that in bottom left corner of pic.

Thats great, thank you. Those leaves disguised it so I missed it


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

that photo, of car and model is EVERYWHERE


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_that photo, of car and model is EVERYWHERE 


Yeah, but all are with clothes on.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
Yeah, but all are with clothes on.
















not on my computer! 
lol just kidding, it is unfortunate though


----------



## puroeurodre (Dec 7, 2005)

and i thought our beetle stood a chance... ya right! theres some amazing beetles in this thread keep them coming!
our girl


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

whats with the license plate? 
you dont want to drill holes into the rear bumper?


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

This thread sucks. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## NB_Turbo1 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

yea its def. gone downhill


----------



## Eurobeetle (Feb 23, 2008)

i dont think there that many heavy hitter beetles


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (Eurobeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eurobeetle* »_i dont think there that many heavy hitter beetles

mines a heavy hitting sleeper thats about to become a bomb dropping heavy hitter. lol
but i don't have any pics other than whole car pics, and how interesting is a techno blue sleeper to look at?


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

a heavy hitter to me is shown on a dyno graph. Low and Slow http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

Dyno graphs make for piss-poor bragging rights.


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (13minutes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *13minutes* »_Dyno graphs make for piss-poor bragging rights.

it's the butt dyni that matters! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (13minutes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *13minutes* »_Dyno graphs make for piss-poor bragging rights.

my 13 second 8v is much better then slow and low. What does slow and low get you. it gets you a car that looks quick but will fall on is face when it is time to show how big your balls are.
i dont see how my 8v makin 300 HP is piss poor bragging rights


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

Your 13 sec bug..that's first I've heard of it.
It's funny, I've only heard of one AEG that could make 300 hp...and it wasn't a Beetle, and certainly not an 8V.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (13minutes)*

Piss pour braggin' right!?!
Come on man, think about what you are saying before you type it out and have us read it. Please.
If you actually have a point to what you are trying to say please elaborate...or don't and spare us all.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*

Now guys..
Everyone has a different opinion of what they want out of their cars.
Both me and Nick have 2000 Cyber Green 8v's, and both of us have gone in very different directions. His car has been built for performance, and mine has been built for looks.
His car is getting a LSD installed with an upgraded clutch, etc. Mine is about to roll into the paint booth for a lot of shaving and a fresh coat of paint.
In the end, who's car will be more of a heavy hitter? I can't call it.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (13minutes)*

hahaha ill have all the papers i need to show you at the end of my to show you a 300+ hp AEG beetle 8v. i think bragging rights are in the DYNO/ Track. nobody is impressed if your car looks super sweet and runs a 20sec 1/4 mile or takes a turn like a cow on ice


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_. nobody is impressed if your car looks super sweet and runs a 20sec 1/4 mile or takes a turn like a cow on ice

just because you are not impressed does not mean nobody is. 
lets try not to get this thread locked


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*(71DubBugBug)*

Quick, low (on the right suspension) and nicely modded exterior/interior wins the day IMO.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (71DubBugBug) (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_Quick, low (on the right suspension) and nicely modded exterior/interior wins the day IMO.









theres not much more one can do to a car, no?


----------



## 2mAn (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_









i think this one is OEM+ perfection, are those the 18s from the 20th AEs?


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

yes either a 20th or from an R


----------



## b-double-e (May 30, 2004)

*Re: (Castor Troy)*

there are some real beauties in this thread!!
.
madd propz to all!
.
i even saw my ride show up a few differant timez, and want to thanks those who concidered it for the thread. it has since undergone a few newer changes and just wanted to add some new "footage"
.
plus a couple othe cool NBs!
.
















































.
.
some of my favorite "others"
.















































































.
.
plus most of the others already seen here!


----------



## square_one (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: (b-double-e)*


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Castor Troy)*

Cool stuff! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
"Hollywood"


----------



## makeluvtomyvw (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (Keith0004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Keith0004* »_
this ish makes me want a beetle









i second that!!!!


----------



## Blugg2 (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## austinVR (Mar 29, 2009)

Just gonna go ahead and nominate myself since as far as I know (and Ive looked into it) I have the only New Beetle with an FMIC set with stock fog location still in use.


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

austinVR said:


> .....New Beetle with an FMIC......


:thumbup: Looks great!

What are the performance mods/specs?


----------



## sumtenzfunky (Oct 2, 2008)

My front shot..photo by Sid Fligel after Dubs on Defrost was over


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

sumtenzfunky... I love your bug! In my opinion, a perfect "next mod" for it would be Projekt Zwo mirrors (if you can find a pair). Being more round than the stock mirrors, they would really tie in with that Votex bumper and the alphards. :thumbup:


----------



## sumtenzfunky (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks man...if only i can find them mirrors..stuff for the bug are so hard to find too ..it took me years to my caractere sideskirts and rear spoiler :-(


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

sumtenzfunky said:


> My front shot..photo by Sid Fligel after Dubs on Defrost was over


Hey Derek, car looked GREAT!! :thumbup:


----------



## sumtenzfunky (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks Steve!!.It wouldve been an awesome shoot of both ourcars together if u werent so tied with time last Saturday


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

Speaking of Caractere.... 

I have a brand new, never installed Caractere rear UPPER spoiler/diffuser if anyone is interested in buying it. :thumbup:

I never installed it on my Bug, and I sold the car in 2008.


----------



## sumtenzfunky (Oct 2, 2008)

Www.staystetti.com


----------



## Choppa6 (Jan 9, 2009)

Nice pic of you and the Beetle!


----------



## sumtenzfunky (Oct 2, 2008)

A teaser of concave


----------



## J.P. 8V (Feb 24, 2011)

Those wheels look Great Derek !!!!


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)




----------



## sumtenzfunky (Oct 2, 2008)

SUPER RS FTW!!!..NICELY done SmG


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

:thumbup: To u both. Heavy Hitters Indeed:beer:


----------



## camptroll (Feb 22, 2013)

Vw knows how to wreck safe.


----------

